# BMQ Reserves 2010 - 2017



## lite

my name is Dustin
i'm 15 and looking to hopefully join the cf
i am worried about BMQ though, i've watched basic up and researched on the web about the cf and what you do in BMQ. i'm just wondering if theres anything i can do to prepare i'm athletic and i'm starting to jog more and do push ups as well as sit ups everyday. i'm just wondering if there is anything i can do to mentally to prepare.

all help is appreciated


----------



## aesop081

lite said:
			
		

> i'm just wondering if there is anything i can do to mentally to prepare.



Yes. Quit worrying. If you dont, its going to be a long 2 years.


----------



## lite

alright thanks


----------



## the 48th regulator

And that is a lock.

Join us next time when Super Applicant realizes that his Arch-nemesis, Worry Wort, has found a way to infiltrate his dreams.  Will he reach out to his mentor, CDN Aviator, and delve into his nightmare battle, or will he use the evil elixir Red Bull to avoid sleep.

Sleep tight kids, and remember to tune in at the same SA time, and Same SA channel.

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## mfrkennedy

Hello, first off thanks for taking the time to read this. 
I'm a VERY recently sworn in Pte hoping to join the 8CH as a reservist while I go to Paramedic Academy.
I have done 1 weekend of BMQ and I hate it, and I love it. I love the fact I am learning so much, I love the that fact it can be rewarding and the fact I have in a weekend met so many new friends. I love the Physical aspect of it. Just I find myself barely surviving morning inspections. I do my best to help out my team and have my stuff in order but never having anyone in my family in the military I never had a dose of military life. Mentally I can handle the late night and early mornings its just the constant feeling of my instructors down my throat like everything I do seems wrong, I know they are trying to help me but can someone please tell me from past experience if it gets any easier or worse. 
-Thank you


----------



## Maxadia

Get easier, especially when you realize they're not trying to take it out on you for personal reasons.


----------



## aesop081

mfrkennedy said:
			
		

> never having anyone in my family in the military I never had a dose of military life.



Many people who join are just like you. You are not the first one. If "a taste of military life" was necessary, it would be on the application.



> seems wrong,



It is not. Quit your bellyaching. Either carry on or get out.

Theres more to military life than BMQ but you have to get through this first. Its up to you to find a way to deal with it.



> please tell me from past experience if it gets any easier or worse



We are not your mother that will tell you "there there it will get better soon".......Only you can make it better or worse. Right now, your attitude is making it worse.

Its up to you. What are you going to do ?


----------



## Zombie

Whether it gets easier or worse will depend on you and your attitude. If you adopt an outlook thinking they are "down my throat like everything I do seems wrong", then it probably won't get any easier for you. But if you focus on things like "I love the fact I am learning so much, I love the that fact it can be rewarding and the fact I have in a weekend met so many new friends. I love the Physical aspect of it." then you may just find yourself excelling and enjoying it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Don't overthink stuff or make things like inspections personal.

There is a reason for the inspections, yelling, stress.

- inspections help foster teamwork and attention to detail.  Why are they making you be so anal about how clean your boots are?  So you will pay that much attention to detail when cleaning weapons, radios or servicing a vehicle.  Now you know 1 "why".  Stop asking that question and get on with the 'doing'.

- yelling/stress, there is a reason.  You are going to be in a Res unit that crews 'some kind of vehicle'.  The vehicle will at some point have you as the driver, and someone called a Crew Commander will be in charge.  You drive where/how they say.  WHEN things are busy in that vehicle, say doing any kind of tactical movement cross-country, with a radio going, people talking inside it indicating contacts, etc...lets say the Crew Commander sees a rock, or trench, or something that must be avoided he or she WILL yell at you.  "HARD RIGHT!!!!!" or "STOP!!!!!!!!" or something.  You need to REACT, and in cases like that without hesitation.  There's one reason yelling is something you should get used to.  

Here's my advice for you.  Take the panty hose off, put the combat pants on, and feel around your back for your spine.  Give yourself time to be conditioned to the training, and don't ask "why", you are NOT there to assess, you are there to perform.  Don't take stuff personal, and you'll should fine as long as you are performing to your best.

If you can't hack it, well....

 :2c:


----------



## mfrkennedy

Thank you all of you for your quick replies. I'm going to stick with it, In my regular job I'm used to stress and having to perform as people's life are at risk there too. I get it Man up or go home. Looks like I have some adapting to do


----------



## CountDC

and just so you know - it will get easier and harder at points over the years but in the end should be worth it.  When the harder overshadows the easier you will know it is time to pack it in.


----------



## Maxadia

You've also stated a big problem....you've "done 1 weekend of BMQ".

Give it time.


----------



## mfrkennedy

True, I appreciate the well rounded answers, I think I'd be dissapointed if it was easy. My school isn't easy, and I guess life isn't easy. I appreciate the advice and the kick in the butt. I'll see this thru.


----------



## Ontariomario1

I share your worries bud. I'm starting on Feb 8th i think and im about as prepared as a deer in headlights. This should be fun. Lemme know how your doing. Remeber, we're all in this together. I'm pulling for yah.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Stop the handwringing. You'll work yourselves into a tizzy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You're acting like a bunch of little girls.

They can't kill you. That's illegal.


----------



## Ayrsayle

As someone still here, finishing the end of my BMOQ - take a few deep breaths. Be in the best shape you can, take everything the staff say and learn from it (do you really think they WANT to make you miserable?).  The stress is part of the process - if you can't handle someone yelling at you now, how can you possibly handle a combat situation?

There is a reason you can't quit in the first 5 weeks - you need time to adjust to the realities of the military experience.  Things get better the more you put into it.


----------



## Pusser

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> (do you really think they WANT to make you miserable?).



Actually, I'm pretty sure they do!   ;D

In all seriousness.  Hang in there.  Don't take it personally.  It does get better and remember that the staff's actual goal is to graduate, not fail, as many trainees as possible.


----------



## DND Dan

Either way inspection and getting yelled at isn't supposed to be fun.  And you are missing a big point of the experience by coming onto these forums to get your support.  There are a couple dozen guys on course with you that are experiencing the same things as you.  Suck it up and take the troops around you and start learning how to work and live as a team.  And here are a couple things to keep in mind. 

-Inspection will never be good enough, but you can hope for a simple "needs improvement"

-It is not personal.  If you mess up you mess up.  If your teammate messes up, you mess up.  If the super bowl doesn't go the way the staff wants it to go, you mess up.  You are an emotional punching bag for the duration of your training.  Because you need to learn to work and concentrate under stress, constant stress, no matter from what angle it is coming at you from

-You are learning to be a soldier, not a daycare nurse.  Sympathy, rationale, and common sense do not always need to be a part of the equation. Soldiering on does.

-Earn your respect, don't expect it.


----------



## chrisf

DND Dan said:
			
		

> rationale, and common sense do not always need to be a part of the equation.



Yes. 

Yes they do.


----------



## The Bread Guy

DND Dan said:
			
		

> .... you need to learn to work and concentrate under stress, constant stress, no matter from what angle it is coming at you from


True, but....


			
				DND Dan said:
			
		

> .... *rationale*, and *common sense* do not always need to be a part of the equation ....


... I hope this isn't the case.


----------



## DND Dan

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> Yes they do.



Let me rephase.  I should have specified that you getting jacked up and yelled at do not need to meet those criteria,  your personal work does however,  sorry for the misonception.


----------



## jeffb

DND Dan said:
			
		

> Let me rephase.  I should have specified that you getting jacked up and yelled at do not need to meet those criteria,  your personal work does however,  sorry for the misonception.



Still not right there. If a candidate is getting "jacked up and yelled at" it should be for a reason that meets those criteria. You may not understand how meeting timings is common sense yet or how having your pers kit squared away is logical but in the culture that you are joining, namely that of the CF, they are. If instructors are yelling and "jacking up" people without any sense or rationale, then they are not doing their jobs effectively. It is possible that the rationale in a given circumstance might be to increase pressure to see how you react but there should always be a reason. You goal as a recruit is to react to what they are telling you to do and then later reflect and try to take a lesson out of it. Sometimes, it may not be until much later in your career that certain incidents on BMQ/BMOQ start to make sense to you. 

I would highly recommend the book Starship Troopers for more on the nature of "basic" training. The movie was horrible but the book is outstanding and on many professional reading lists for a reason (including the Infantry School's if I am not mistaken).


----------



## Pusser

jeffb said:
			
		

> I would highly recommend the book Starship Troopers for more on the nature of "basic" training. The movie was horrible but the book is outstanding and on many professional reading lists for a reason (including the Infantry School's if I am not mistaken).



But the shower scene in that movie was outstanding!  If only we adopted that approach. ;D


----------



## Hunter

I am wondering if anyone knows of a policy anywhere that states that members (in this case reservists) are not authorized to stay overnight in the field on unit exercises if they have not completed BMQ Land/SQ.  I have been told that members with BMQ and QL3 but lacking BMQ(L) can participate in field exercises, but are not authorized to stay overnight in the field.  I have been looking for relevant policy/regulations supporting this position but have thus far been unsuccessful.  I was just wondering if anyone has any information regarding this issue, whether or not members are allowed to participate in reserve unit field exercises (staying in the field overnight) without having completed BMQ(L).


Thanks.


----------



## peterpan

I am not sure where it is found, but I know when I was a reservist with just BMQ ( I did not have BMQL) I could go on a field ex and stay over night but only if I was doing GD work and staying @ HQ but wasnt allowed in the feild at all.


----------



## BinRat55

Seriously?

Honestly, don't waste your time "hunting" for relevant policy and regulation on this subject. If your unit CO needs you in the field, you will be in the field. If you are looking for ways to get out of going to the field, maybe the military life is not for you. If you are looking for ways to get into the field and are being told this... story... I can tell you beyond a shadow of a doubt, I have served in Afghanistan with reservists who never even had a QL3 under their belt, let alone a BMQ(L)... I would consider that a little more, shall we say substantial, than overnight in the field...


----------



## MikeL

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> I have served in Afghanistan with reservists who never even had a QL3 under their belt, let alone a BMQ(L)..



You served with pers in Afghanistan who weren't trade qualified?  


As for the staying in the field without BMQ-Land;  I know Reg Force pers who were BMQ and QL3 qualified but didn't have SQ (this was a few years ago) and they had no employment limitations(they could go into the field without issue, etc).


----------



## Danjanou

Change from the old days when a conversation on a Friday night at the armouries went like this:

"You new guy.... you sworn in?"

"Yes Warrant"

"Right then go draw rucksack,  sleeping bag and other stuff you'll need (FN, EIS) from the CQMS and get on that truck outside, ya got 5 minutes.... move."

Yes Warrant."

Mind I to would be interested in hearing details on the "I'm not qualified so send me to a war zone"  there Binrat.


----------



## Jarnhamar

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Seriously?
> 
> Honestly, don't waste your time "hunting" for relevant policy and regulation on this subject. If your unit CO needs you in the field, you will be in the field. If you are looking for ways to get out of going to the field, maybe the military life is not for you. If you are looking for ways to get into the field and are being told this... story... I can tell you beyond a shadow of a doubt, I have served in Afghanistan with reservists who never even had a QL3 under their belt, let alone a BMQ(L)... I would consider that a little more, shall we say substantial, than overnight in the field...



When I taught on a reserve BMQ(L) there were very specific criteria when a recruit could stay over night on exercise and where they were allowed to sleep, depending on their level of training.  Hardshacks > range building or mod tent > hoochie. I lost a battle trying to get non BMQ recruits out to the field over night to act as GD.


I'm also a little confused who you worked with from the reserves who were untrained recruits fresh off the street?


----------



## Towards_the_gap

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> When I taught on a reserve BMQ(L) there were very specific criteria when a recruit could stay over night on exercise and where they were allowed to sleep, depending on their level of training.  Hardshacks > range building or mod tent > hoochie. I lost a battle trying to get non BMQ recruits out to the field over night to act as GD.
> 
> 
> I'm also a little confused who you worked with from the reserves who were untrained recruits fresh off the street?



I too am curious as to how a non-QL3 deployed to Afghanistan. How did they get CFTPO'd, and what numbskull allowed it to happen? Imagine the storm of fecal matter should something have happened to this recruit??????


----------



## PanaEng

I've hear that at my unit many times but have yet to see a proper or clear ref supporting it.
Funny and Sad, really.
Cubs, ages 8-12 can sleep outdoors supervised;
Scouts, ages 12-16 can sleep outdoors in improvised shelters
Cadets, ages 12-18 can sleep outdoors and in improvised shelters, supervised...
then Bam! join the fighting force and suddenly you need a couple of courses before you are allowed to stay out, with supervision?


----------



## jwtg

I know very little about reserve training...but on Reg Force BMQ....candidates sleep outside in hoochies.  Is this not the same on Reserve BMQ? 
EDIT to add: I guess my point is that it can be done DURING BMQ, but not after?


----------



## dapaterson

It's not just a question of "sleeping in the field" but also of the associated camp routines, weapons handling, etc, etc that individuals do not know.  And an FTX is different from a course where it's known that all are candidates.

I will try to find the ref over the next few days - no guarantees, though.


----------



## Eaglelord17

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Seriously?
> 
> Honestly, don't waste your time "hunting" for relevant policy and regulation on this subject. If your unit CO needs you in the field, you will be in the field. If you are looking for ways to get out of going to the field, maybe the military life is not for you. If you are looking for ways to get into the field and are being told this... story... I can tell you beyond a shadow of a doubt, I have served in Afghanistan with reservists who never even had a QL3 under their belt, let alone a BMQ(L)... I would consider that a little more, shall we say substantial, than overnight in the field...



It sounds like the OP is trying to find the relevant policy so they can go to the field not avoiding it. In my unit I know people have been denied going on field ex's due to not having a BMQ-L even when they have their trades course. It would be a good thing to know if this is a actual policy or something someone made up has stuck.


----------



## PuckChaser

Considering up until the mid 2000s, RegF 291ers weren't required to do SQ and were still allowed to go to the field.

I've only ever heard of pers not going to the field when its a winter ex and they don't have Winter Indoc or Winter Warfare.


----------



## Ostrozac

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> You served with pers in Afghanistan who weren't trade qualified?



<< Off topic >>

I know three pers who served in Afghanistan while not trade qualified. All officers.

Two were from the ranks, one was an occupational transfer, and all three were looking at long (year+) waits to do their initial qualification courses. So the system put them to work in Kandahar doing jobs that they were capable of doing, even though they were technically untrained in their present MOSID.


----------



## Hunter

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Seriously?
> 
> Honestly, don't waste your time "hunting" for relevant policy and regulation on this subject. If your unit CO needs you in the field, you will be in the field. If you are looking for ways to get out of going to the field, maybe the military life is not for you. If you are looking for ways to get into the field and are being told this... story... I can tell you beyond a shadow of a doubt, I have served in Afghanistan with reservists who never even had a QL3 under their belt, let alone a BMQ(L)... I would consider that a little more, shall we say substantial, than overnight in the field...



I'm not asking for me. In my 11 years I've been to the field many times.  I like going to the field.  I've also been to Afghanistan; I'm calling shenanigans on your claim that you "...served in Afghanistan with reservists who never even had a QL3 under their belt...".  And FWIW before you take a run at someone, perhaps you should figure out who your target is.   But all the same thanks for your feedback.  It is duly noted.

Eaglelord17 - my thoughts exactly.   I am asking the question because I want to find a way for some of our new guys to have more participation in an upcoming unit exercise.  Some highers at my unit are adamant that this is a set-in-stone policy (somewhere), but I have not been able to find anything in writing one way or the other.  If anyone knows of any kind of reference on this issue it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Shamrock

Perhaps it is your highers who have set this policy.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

IIRC, you can go to the field, but under max supervision. You are also only allowed to do, or participate in, those tasks for which you've been trained.

i.e. - if you haven't had weapons training, comms and challenge procedure, you cannot do sentry. However, if you've had camp and fire procedures you can do fire piquet.

There was a standing policy in 31 BG at one time, I don't know if it still exists. Been awhile.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> << Off topic >>
> 
> I know three pers who served in Afghanistan while not trade qualified. All officers.
> 
> Two were from the ranks, one was an occupational transfer, and all three were looking at long (year+) waits to do their initial qualification courses. So the system put them to work in Kandahar doing jobs that they were capable of doing, even though they were technically untrained in their present MOSID.



Further de-rail...

An officer who is not fully trained to DP1 status is not quite the same as a non-QL3, reservist being deployed.

I'm still waiting for the explanation on that one.


----------



## Robert0288

jwtg said:
			
		

> I know very little about reserve training...but on Reg Force BMQ....candidates sleep outside in hoochies.  Is this not the same on Reserve BMQ?
> EDIT to add: I guess my point is that it can be done DURING BMQ, but not after?



Res BMQ is condensed, as such there is no field portion.



			
				Eaglelord17 said:
			
		

> It sounds like the OP is trying to find the relevant policy so they can go to the field not avoiding it. In my unit I know people have been denied going on field ex's due to not having a BMQ-L even when they have their trades course. It would be a good thing to know if this is a actual policy or something someone made up has stuck.



If you don't mind me asking, what trade?  I know clerks, vtechs, wepons techs, ints etc... all of whom could not get loaded onto anything other than a drivers crse without BMQ(L)


----------



## Sadukar09

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Res BMQ is condensed, as such there is no field portion.


There is a field portion now.


----------



## Messorius

Sadukar09 said:
			
		

> There is a field portion now.



Just finished this, and it allows me to attend exercises in the field. Before that, no go.

ETA as in staying in tents/hoochie.  No problems for the ones where we were sleeping in shacks.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

I know prior to the PRes BMQ rewrites (BMQ Common and BMQ LAND) there was a directive from some General which stated those staying in the field had to be SQ qualified or higher...

When I did the QS for the new PRes BMQ Common LFDTS was looking into getting this directive rescinded....


----------



## Hunter

Shamrock I suspect that you are right, and someone along the line once asked 'should non-BMB(L) qualified personnel be allowed to stay overnight in the field, and that was interpreted by someone else as 'our non-BMQ(L) qualified pers won't be staying overnight in the field', which in turn morphed into 'the stack of canforgens a foot high detailling the reasons why non-BMQ(L) qualified members are not authorized to do overnight field training but I just don't have them at my fingertips at this moment'.

Robert0288 the trade is medical assistant, and the exercise in question is a non-tactical medical training exercise. No pyro, no ammo, but sleeping in hooches.  

NFLD Sapper that's what I'm told by some higher in my unit, but nobody ever seems to be able to remember anything about the details of the directive which would provide some insight into where to actually find it or who set this policy.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Like I said with the new BMQ Common the major change was the return of field training so not taking BMQ qual'd pers to the field should now be a mute point...

Again I have not seen the new TP so I don't know if they followed our thinking on the QS.....


----------



## Jarnhamar

It's funny that Scouts and Cadets can sleep in the field but adults can't.

I never did manage to track down actual proof of this elusive order my course WO told us about, I bet he never seen an actual reference either.  One of the many ghost orders probably.


----------



## dapaterson

For Land Forces Central Area, policy is LFCAD 2-2-005: FIELD EMPLOYMENT OF PARTIALLY TRAINED SOLDIERS

It refers to a document I have not been able to dig up, 4985-1 (DAT 5-5-3) dated 12 April 2002.


http://lfca-jtfc.kingston.mil.ca/LFCA-JTFCHQ/Shared%20Documents/080714-UN-LFCA%20JTFC%20HQ-LFCAD%202-2-005-FIELD%20EMP%20OF%20PARTIALLY%20TRAINED%20SOLDIERS.doc



> 6.	Soldiers qualified BMQ only and officers qualified BOTP only will NOT take part in Live Fire Collective Training as participants.  These soldiers may be employed in the field in non-training / non-tactical activities such as general duties, field kitchen or duty personnel so that others may be free to participate in training.  They can also be employed as civilian role players in a FSO scenario and/or similar duties under the following conditions:
> 
> a.	The soldiers must be supervised by a minimum of one Sergeant or above for every ten untrained soldiers;
> 
> b.	Strict measures are taken to ensure that their participation does not endanger themselves or others;
> 
> c.	They are not to be provided with functional weapons; and
> 
> d.	They are housed under suitable accommodations to allow for sufficient sleep and shelter from the elements.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

The words "adult daycare" come to mind.


----------



## dapaterson

The words "Fieldcraft isn't taught until BMQ-L (SQ) and therefore you would be creating a situation of potential risk to themselves and others" comes to mind.


----------



## PanaEng

dapaterson said:
			
		

> For Land Forces Central Area, policy is LFCAD 2-2-005: FIELD EMPLOYMENT OF PARTIALLY TRAINED SOLDIERS
> 
> It refers to a document I have not been able to dig up, 4985-1 (DAT 5-5-3) dated 12 April 2002.
> 
> 
> http://lfca-jtfc.kingston.mil.ca/LFCA-JTFCHQ/Shared%20Documents/080714-UN-LFCA%20JTFC%20HQ-LFCAD%202-2-005-FIELD%20EMP%20OF%20PARTIALLY%20TRAINED%20SOLDIERS.doc



There we go, thank you!
It allows sufficient latitude for me to make a decision on how to employ them and allow them to participate in virtually every exercise throughout the training year - with sufficient supervision!

This whole thread is kind of sad in that it highlights the lack of "backbone" in our officers and Snr NCOs - we are so afraid of making a simple low-risk decision, with a "proceed with common sense" instruction... 
F4k1t, I'm the officer, I made the decision, I'll live with the consequences - carry on. Go LIVE!


----------



## Eye In The Sky

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The words "Fieldcraft isn't taught until BMQ-L (SQ) and therefore you would be creating a situation of potential risk to themselves and others" comes to mind.



Nothing a 10-20 minute briefing and 'max supervision' can't handle.   I learned lots of stuff being a JAFO in the Recce Tp before my BTT.  No one lost an eye, died or got lost.  

Too much 'treat with kid gloves' thinking is as bad as none of it.   :2c:


----------



## BinRat55

So instead of quoting a whole bunch of "non believers" I will attempt to sum it up once.

First - Call "shenanigans" all you want, but it's entirely true. I never said it was a common practice, nor did I say it was acceptable in MY military mind, but it WAS done. During low-manning points, usually midway into HLTA, replacements are sent over VIA what we call a "TAV". The pers vetting is most often top notch, however when Force Generators go out with a "no fill" it generally gets tossed back with a "fill or justify". SOME units would rather send their OJT than justify why they have 16 Cpls and 15 of them are TCat. It happens. Nuff said.

Second - I didn't so much as take a "run" at you HUNTER, merely stated that IMHO you were wasting your energy on something that (I believe it was alluded to a few ways in this thread) a Sr NCO or Officer should have easily mad a call on - no reference needed. Sr NCO's MUST make judgment calls from time to time and have the nuts to wear the consequences when necessary (as long as that doesn't become the "usual" result...)

Clear as mud? Don't ever doubt my resolve - I got shoulders. They may hurt more now than when I was younger, but darnit, I still got 'em. ANYONE feeling like they still want to disagree with me, your option and prerogative, but please do it offline.


----------



## Danjanou

Binrat I personally wasn't calling BS. I was interested in some details of the upgefucking that may have caused this. 

Saw it years ago, sending an unqualified reservist to 4CMBG for REFORGER, which while not quite he same as the Sandbox was again someone not doing their job with due diligence. I found out about it in the fall after he returned to Canada and transferred to my company. I was the CSM when the Pte in question was brought to me by his Section Comd, re a pay problem. Seems he hadn't been paid Class A or B since the beginning of the summer whenhe'd been enrolled. Five months and nada, either he decided not to make waves, or had mentioned it and no one had followed up.  A little digging and a few calls and I found the reason he wasn't being paid. He wasn't enrolled  yet. : Did his recruit (GMT/BMQ)  and then was sent overseas ( without QL3 Inf) as a civvy.... go figure.

Incidentally he's still in , and I hope he got paid for his last tour. I know this time he was qualified for it. 8)


----------



## Jarnhamar

Sending untrained, non BMQ qualified soldiers would be in direct contravention to; 

 LFCAD 2-2-005: FIELD EMPLOYMENT OF PARTIALLY TRAINED SOLDIERS

Especially-

c.   They are not to be provided with functional weapons


In what compacity were these completely untrained soldiers serving in Afghanistan?
Were they given weapons?




EITS, I agree about the kid gloves thing.  Between fat platoon and this rule maybe we're not cultivating a strong culture of recruits.

I think the problem with this rule is that when it starts filtering down the chain of command people end up changing it on a whim.


----------



## PMedMoe

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Between fat unfit platoon and this rule maybe we're not cultivating a strong culture of recruits.



Little presumptuous of you...


----------



## BinRat55

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> In what capacity were these completely untrained soldiers serving in Afghanistan?
> Were they given weapons?



Slow down, take a breath - I never said "completely untrained". IOT deploy (even years ago) there was still training. Said training never includes career courses like QL3. It DOES include PWTIII at a minimum. Yes, they were given weapons. I trusted them completely on the range or even in a firefight. But not in my QM... I have had completely topped up-trained MCpls who shook violently when attempting to clear a 9mm for the first time.

The context here was intended for BMQ(L) training - SQ (Soldier Qualification), not friggin Bill Murray in "Stripes"!!


----------



## Eye In The Sky

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> I have had completely topped up-trained MCpls who shook violently when attempting to clear a 9mm for the first time.



I was at a HQ, and was part of range staff yearly.  We had a new G3 Ops posted in and while trying to explain to him the...level of....trg/ability...the avg pers in the HQ had WRT to rangework, etc...a MWO/CPO2 rank level pers stuck her head in the door and said "Sir, the grenade TOETs tonight, a few ppl were wondering if those are done with live grenades or the fake ones".  There was a few seconds of silence, and then one of the WOs in our group looked at the G3 Ops and said "and there is your audience sir".    :warstory:

That night while conducting refreshers/TOETs, I had a MCpl who wore 2 rows of ribbons (4 UN tours) shaking at the thought of holding an inert/dummy grenade.   :


----------



## Jarnhamar

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> I have had completely topped up-trained MCpls who shook violently when attempting to clear a 9mm for the first time.



Ha, that's exactly what happens to me when I try to claw and bite my way through the DRIMIS training modules.


----------



## BinRat55

Aww now you've gone and said the "D" word.  :facepalm: Profanity is not allowed on this site. I quit!!


----------



## Towards_the_gap

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Slow down, take a breath - I never said "completely untrained". IOT deploy (even years ago) there was still training. Said training never includes career courses like QL3. It DOES include PWTIII at a minimum. Yes, they were given weapons. I trusted them completely on the range or even in a firefight. But not in my QM... I have had completely topped up-trained MCpls who shook violently when attempting to clear a 9mm for the first time.
> 
> The context here was intended for BMQ(L) training - SQ (Soldier Qualification), not friggin Bill Murray in "Stripes"!!



Gotcha, makes more sense.

What job were they doing if I may ask? Surely aside from weapon handling their skill level would have been on par with the guy who assisted the guy driving the s****er truck. Who was so desperate for live bodies that they needed a soldier with BMQ only?


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Does anyone know why the Res F BMQ-L is now only something like 16 days? And now you no longer actually throw grenades, learn C6, and some other stuff?

Does anyone know the rationale behind this? Obviously budget cuts but it seems like at the very least the training a soldier gets on BMQ-L are essential skills for his whole career, and it seems foolhardy to cut short such essential training.

Can I expect these courses to get more and more rudimentary as the years go by?


----------



## Smirnoff123

This is the first ive heard of that, source?


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

I'm scheduled for a BMQ-L from 29 July to 15 August, guys on my course left for a BMQ-L that is also like 15 or 16 days.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Yes BMQ-L PRes is now 12 training days.....


----------



## PuckChaser

Is the goal to make reservists useless for everything involving soldiering except filling sandbags in a domop?

Next thing I'll hear is that the PRes Infantry DP1 won't teach section attacks...  :facepalm:


----------



## OldSolduer

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Is the goal to make reservists useless for everything involving soldiering except filling sandbags in a domop?
> 
> Next thing I'll hear is that the PRes Infantry DP1 won't teach section attacks...  :facepalm:



Tell me why a musician (example only)needs to fire a C 6? If they deploy outside Canada, presumably on an operation that requires them to fire a C6, they will be trained on pre deployment trg.
Firing 100 rounds from a C6 in the light role, then never touching it again is a waste of time and ammo.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

> Tell me why a musician (example only)needs to fire a C 6? If they deploy outside Canada, presumably on an operation that requires them to fire a C6, they will be trained on pre deployment trg.
> Firing 100 rounds from a C6 in the light role, then never touching it again is a waste of time and ammo.



Res F band members in my unit at least, only have to do BMQ.

I can kind of understand it for non combat arms trades, but at the very least I think combat arms trades should still get the full BMQ-L.


----------



## George Wallace

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> ........ they will be trained on pre deployment trg.
> Firing 100 rounds from a C6 in the light role, then never touching it again is a waste of time and ammo.



Always a frightening experience.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

From what has been heard in 41 CBG...

Note: HEARD

Part Time courses: grenades will stay, range quals for C6, C9 Carl G and LAW removes. 

Full Time: all components remain.


----------



## OldSolduer

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Res F band members in my unit at least, only have to do BMQ.
> 
> I can kind of understand it for non combat arms trades, but at the very least I think combat arms trades should still get the full BMQ-L.



Infantry will take the complete weapons package on DP 1, so why waste time and ammo on BMQ?

Besides, employing the C6 is a combination of tactical skill (how it's used)and technical (weapons drills) skills. The C6 is not a weapon I'd give to a brand new DP1 qualified infantry man. But I digress.

Sorry.....


----------



## PuckChaser

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> From what has been heard in 41 CBG...
> 
> Note: HEARD
> 
> Part Time courses: grenades will stay, range quals for C6, C9 Carl G and LAW removes.
> 
> Full Time: all components remain.



Thats far different than removing the components all together, and makes a little bit more sense. I don't see how it saves all this time though, C6/C9 is one day, grenades one day, and LAW another. Is Carl G on the BMQ-L? I taught one last summer and we didn't run anything about the Carl G. Perhaps it was a lack of weapons systems, dunno.

Jim: Absolutely, thats why you guys have/had a full course for machine gun.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

> Infantry will take the complete weapons package on DP 1, so why waste time and ammo on BMQ?



Infantry will still get it, but other combat arms trades won't, like arty, armour, and engineers, who still have a very good chance of having to use those weapons.

I'm sure there's very little you would trust a brand new private with, but that doesn't mean that they shouldn't know how to use it.


----------



## OldSolduer

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Infantry will still get it, but other combat arms trades won't, like arty, armour, and engineers, who still have a very good chance of having to use those weapons.
> 
> I'm sure there's very little you would trust a brand new private with, but that doesn't mean that they shouldn't know how to use it.



They other Cbt arms will get the trg, just not on BMQ. And yes, I agree they should know how to use the weapons available but teaching them on BMQ  in is a waste of time and ammo.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

> They other Cbt arms will get the trg, just not on BMQ.



Where have you heard that we will get this training? Are you saying that training will be conducted in the units?


----------



## OldSolduer

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Where have you heard that we will get this training? Are you saying that training will be conducted in the units?



Either in the units or on pre deployment trg. Considering very roto is a roto zero, most have to redo trg they have completed, and are skilled at it.
The issue with teaching certain weapons on BMQ is skill fade. Like I said, 100 rounds from a C6 in the light role on BMQ is a waste of training time and ammo. 
I never fired an MG on TQ 3 Infantry as there used to be a TQ4 Machine Gun course that taught you all about employment and the tech skills to be a machine gunner.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

I get what you are saying I suppose, but ugh I just hate the idea that I'm part of a new generation of soldiers that are getting training inferior to mostly everybody who joined before them.


----------



## OldSolduer

Not inferior - you just won't get some of the trg your predecessors received, and in due time you will.

Have you taken BMQ yet?


----------



## George Wallace

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> They other Cbt arms will get the trg, just not on BMQ. And yes, I agree they should know how to use the weapons available but teaching them on BMQ  in is a waste of time and ammo.



True.  C6, C9, M72 and Carl G have for the most part, always been part of Crewman TQ 3/QL 3/DP1 ( or whatever ) Gunnery Trg.  Having it on BMQ -L was a bonus and probably removed them for a time from Armour Trades trg.  Like the Inf, this should be no great problem for the Armour guys and will be covered in their Trades courses.  



			
				2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> I get what you are saying I suppose, but ugh I just hate the idea that I'm part of a new generation of soldiers that are getting training inferior to mostly everybody who joined before them.



Many of your predecessors never received those weapons on BMQ or BMQ-L.  They received those on their Trades Crses once they had successfully completed Basic.   Service Rifle and Grenades were all that many of them got.  Some lucky ones had introduction to Pistol.   The really old ones may have had the SMG.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Yes, completed BMQ a few weeks ago.


----------



## MilEME09

While I am not surprised at all, I feel we shouldn't be leaving this to "pre deployment training" and such for non-combat trades. Now I am a weapons tech so I know the drills for these weapons fairly well, but what about a vehicle tech? a medic? an MP? If they are say going to teach some of these items later on a different course for individual trades, may I ask to the good idea fairies what the point is? and I wonder what else has been cut from BMQ-L now? With the Army's grand plan of having the Reserves priority be domestic ops (90% dom ops, 10% expeditionary ops last I was told, opposite for reg force) This seems the way Reserve courses are going. Trimming everything that isn't Dom Ops needed, and have no plans to give us more training to make up what we dont have for us to be useful that 10% of the time.


----------



## Tibbson

There used to be a time, many years ago, when there was an almost 3 week "field phase" on the MP QL3.  All the weapons were gone over, all the field tactics introduced and all the fieldcraft touched on.  They eventually did away with that training at that level, the thought being that it would be taught once (and if) you were posted to a field platoon.   A great cry was heard at the time but once it died down people quickly came to realize it made sense.  In 28 years I've never been posted to a field platoon and the fact that I happened to have had that training is a moot point since the weapons have all changed and even if they hadn't it's been soo long I couldnt remember it anyway.  Even if I got posted into a field roll tomorrow the first thing they would do is start the training I'd need.  Just like pre deployment training where they dont care how recently you shot the C8, you still do it again as part of the package.  If you dont get it on the BMQ L then you get it when you need it, if you need it.  There are enough pressures to keep the training in two, or at most 3, week blocks to accomodate people who can only get 2 weeks off their civvie jobs that something had to go.


----------



## George Wallace

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> While I am not surprised at all, I feel we shouldn't be leaving this to "pre deployment training" and such for non-combat trades. Now I am a weapons tech so I know the drills for these weapons fairly well, but what about a vehicle tech? a medic? an MP? If they are say going to teach some of these items later on a different course for individual trades, may I ask to the good idea fairies what the point is? and I wonder what else has been cut from BMQ-L now? With the Army's grand plan of having the Reserves priority be domestic ops (90% dom ops, 10% expeditionary ops last I was told, opposite for reg force) This seems the way Reserve courses are going. Trimming everything that isn't Dom Ops needed, and have no plans to give us more training to make up what we dont have for us to be useful that 10% of the time.



As a Wpns Tech, you would know one of the reasons that some of this trg has been cut already.  Quite simple really.  When I was teaching BMQ-L there was a serious problem with availability of these wpns.  Due to wear and lack of parts, plus a large number having been condemned, with no replacements in sight, the wpns were not available so trg was often cut from the crse to be made up by the units at a future date.


----------



## Mike5

Does this have any implication for PRes BMOQ-L (current schedule for BMOQ-L is 10 weeks)?


----------



## Smirnoff123

So if none of them are trained on the weapons, they are going to have them do their defensive ftx with just C7 trenches and hasty attacks with no support elements?I guess the time is better spent with power points and jacking the troops up all evening.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

I'm not exactly sure what's been taken out. I'll be sure to ask my buddies who are on it right now once they come back.


----------



## OldSolduer

C.G.R said:
			
		

> So if none of them are trained on the weapons, they are going to have them do their defensive ftx with just C7 trenches and hasty attacks with no support elements?I guess the time is better spent with power points and jacking the troops up all evening.



In 1975 I went through 11 weeks basic trg.....and we did not do a defensive ex. The point of BMQ is to train to the basics, and a defensive ex is not "basic". It's a waste of time and resources.

Our defensive ex was on TQ3 aka DP 1.1.


----------



## MilEME09

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As a Wpns Tech, you would know one of the reasons that some of this trg has been cut already.  Quite simple really.  When I was teaching BMQ-L there was a serious problem with availability of these wpns.  Due to wear and lack of parts, plus a large number having been condemned, with no replacements in sight, the wpns were not available so trg was often cut from the crse to be made up by the units at a future date.



And this is not going to change with a 4% cut to the maintenance budget, and I highly doubt any plans for soultions will get off the ground, like purchasing new C6's as an interm solution until the replacement project is going sometime at the end of this decade. Point I'm trying to make is that at the unit level I've touched a c6 or a C9 maybe twice since my BMQ-L. Rest of the time they are at the battle school, or other units. If we have the weapons we should be using them. Unfortunately it doesn't happen like that.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

I'm now hearing that ALL PRes courses are about 15% shorter. Some guys from my unit are going on their DP1, but it is in fact DP1 and DP2 combined, and it is approximately 5 weeks. So yeah.


----------



## MilEME09

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> I'm now hearing that ALL PRes courses are about 15% shorter. Some guys from my unit are going on their DP1, but it is in fact DP1 and DP2 combined, and it is approximately 5 weeks. So yeah.



Depends on the trade, my courses increased from 6 to 10 weeks this summer, for the same content, but i'm also running a pilot course wave


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Yeah I suppose truly technical trades would be kept full length. Now I'm fully talking out of my ass though, so I don't really know.


----------



## Messorius

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> I'm scheduled for a BMQ-L from 29 July to 15 August, guys on my course left for a BMQ-L that is also like 15 or 16 days.



Scheduled from 30 Jun - 16 Jul. 12 days, unless we'll be working weekends.


----------



## darknsmelly

I just completed the first serial of the shortened PRes BMQ-L held in Meaford. There were two of these courses held at the same time, and we both marched out of the same block of weatherhavens for the duration.

to clarify, grenades, c6, and m72 have been removed from trg. focus was on tactics, c9 drills, and comms. the belief is that our home units will adopt the responsibility of training us on those weapon systems.

max candidate level has been risen from 40 to nearly 60. I was in a pl of 53, and there was a sister pl with 55. sections got pretty ridiculous with between 12-14 per.

our ECRs may determine whether this new course stays the way it is or goes away.


----------



## PuckChaser

You don't even cover toets for c6/grenades/m72? Wish tapatalk had a facepalm smiley.


----------



## MilEME09

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You don't even cover toets for c6/grenades/m72? Wish tapatalk had a facepalm smiley.



The whole army is going full retard with course redesigns lately


----------



## brihard

I no longer have access to the CTPs. Is anyone up to speed right now and able to bring me up to date on where things fall for a new soldier just coming into the infantry? My last reckoning is a year old - what weapons will a soldier coming off reserve DP1 Infantry complete be trained on? What exercises will they have done?


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Some of the guys I know who are going on Inf DP1.1 have told me that it's still the 4 week course and nothing has been taken out.


----------



## MilEME09

Infantry i doubt will change at all training wise, its all the non-combat trades that i've been seeing someone above my pay grade screwing around with things for how they think reserve training should go, and fail in my opinion.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Infantry i doubt will change at all training wise, its all the non-combat trades that i've been seeing someone above my pay grade screwing around with things for how they think reserve training should go, and fail in my opinion.



Armour, Arty, and Engineers are also combat arms and we have to go on the shortened one too.


----------



## MilEME09

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Armour, Arty, and Engineers are also combat arms and we have to go on the shortened one too.



In that case, I would say we are dealing with an internal battle to reshape the reserves


----------



## OldSolduer

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> In 1975 I went through 11 weeks basic trg.....and we did not do a defensive ex. The point of BMQ is to train to the basics, and a defensive ex is not "basic". It's a waste of time and resources.
> 
> Our defensive ex was on TQ3 aka DP 1.1.



One more time troops:

It is useless to have raw recruits - in BMQ - fire 100 rounds "familiarization". Waste of ammo and time. Period.

They will have forgotten the drills in a month and need refresher training, if not complete retraining.

If you have a course of 30 pers that's 3000 rounds and time that could be better spent teaching infantrymen to properly employ the C6 in the SF role.

That's 60 grenades that could be better utilized on pre-deployment trg.

We never touched a grenade nor a machine gun in Basic. There is no need to during Basic Training.


----------



## PuckChaser

Why have a BMQ-L at all then? Push everything onto the DP1 packages (which at least in the Sigs world are incredibly full already).

You're looking at it from a Combat Arms prospective, Jim. The CS and CSS troops need this training somewhere, BMQ-L is the perfect place to do it. Combat Arms should not have to do BMQ-L at all, instead their DP1 courses is the perfect place for it, IMHO. Your run of the mill medic, SigOp, Sup Tech that can reasonably expect to be "outside the wire" need to have completed this training as a basic soldiering skill prior to being thrown onto predeployment training. Predeployment isn't the time to learn new skills, it should simply be confirmatory IBTS in a streamlined fashion, focusing more on the level 2-6 stuff.

Downloading more training on units (especially PRes) that can barely complete all mandated IBTS in a full training year is just going to produce substandard soldiers which are absolutely useless to the RegF until time is wasted teaching basic skills.

We need to expect our soldiers to retain more knowledge, not less.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Why have a BMQ-L at all then? Push everything onto the DP1 packages (which at least in the Sigs world are incredibly full already).
> 
> You're looking at it from a Combat Arms prospective, Jim. The CS and CSS troops need this training somewhere, BMQ-L is the perfect place to do it. Combat Arms should not have to do BMQ-L at all, instead their DP1 courses is the perfect place for it, IMHO. Your run of the mill medic, SigOp, Sup Tech that can reasonably expect to be "outside the wire" need to have completed this training as a basic soldiering skill prior to being thrown onto predeployment training. Predeployment isn't the time to learn new skills, it should simply be confirmatory IBTS in a streamlined fashion, focusing more on the level 2-6 stuff.
> 
> Downloading more training on units (especially PRes) that can barely complete all mandated IBTS in a full training year is just going to produce substandard soldiers which are absolutely useless to the RegF until time is wasted teaching basic skills.
> 
> We need to expect our soldiers to retain more knowledge, not less.



Won't work for PRes DP 1 Engr our course is already too long at approx 8 weeks......


----------



## MilEME09

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Won't work for PRes DP 1 Engr our course is already too long at approx 8 weeks......



You would also be hard pressed to move it on other courses in the RCEME branch, maybe RCEME Common but thats more intro to being a tech and what a MRT is.


----------



## Smirnoff123

I agree that there isnt to great of a training value shooting the 100 rounds, but it does allow the troops to put all of their skills learned on the weapons to use. I dont think that this is a waste of ammo when lots of rounds somehow never find their way back into circulation.


----------



## MilEME09

C.G.R said:
			
		

> I agree that there isnt to great of a training value shooting the 100 rounds, but it does allow the troops to put all of their skills learned on the weapons to use. I dont think that this is a waste of ammo when lots of rounds somehow never find their way back into circulation.



I agree, and some units may not get to shoot them often if at all, I know my unit just did a C9/C6 range in may, first one in about 6 years. rumor is we trade our machine gun ammo to the infantry and armoured recce unit's for more C7 ammo for our PWT's


----------



## OldSolduer

C.G.R said:
			
		

> I agree that there isnt to great of a training value shooting the 100 rounds, but it does allow the troops to put all of their skills learned on the weapons to use. I dont think that this is a waste of ammo when lots of rounds somehow never find their way back into circulation.



100 rounds doesn't even scratch the surface. It's about 20 x 5 rd bursts.

And yes I am being infantry centric, but that's what I do. 

I do agree that signallers, CSS, medics etc need to know how to use the C6 in the Light Role. The officers and NCOs need to know how to tactically employ the C6 as well. That they may or may not know.

There was, years ago a TQ4 MG course for the infantry that covered the .50 and the C6 in the LR and SF Role. Now that the .50 is gone (let's bring it back) we now have a Weapons Det Member course that covers the C6.


----------



## Container

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> 100 rounds doesn't even scratch the surface. It's about 20 x 5 rd bursts.
> 
> And yes I am being infantry centric, but that's what I do.
> 
> I do agree that signallers, CSS, medics etc need to know how to use the C6 in the Light Role. The officers and NCOs need to know how to tactically employ the C6 as well. That they may or may not know.
> 
> There was, years ago a TQ4 MG course for the infantry that covered the .50 and the C6 in the LR and SF Role. Now that the .50 is gone (let's bring it back) we now have a Weapons Det Member course that covers the C6.



Why did they remove the .50?  Is the idea that we re using the c9 to teach the basics and then bringing people up to speed on the other weapons platforms?

The first time I was in we covered everything. Now it feels like we re glossing over things- I'm trying to learn how to implement mg's rather than just manning it. Hard with limited exposure no?


----------



## dangerboy

Container said:
			
		

> Why did they remove the .50?  Is the idea that we re using the c9 to teach the basics and then bringing people up to speed on the other weapons platforms?



The simple reason is that we no longer have the .50 Cal in the Infantry.


----------



## OldSolduer

dangerboy said:
			
		

> The simple reason is that we no longer have the .50 Cal in the Infantry.



Which IMO is a mistake.

Reach out and touch someone..... With a hunk of lead and copper. Nasty.


----------



## MilEME09

According to my friend who is about to do his IPSWQ (reg force) the C16 is now there instead of the 50. Do I agree? No but the army has been doing a lot of stupid things like that


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP

I'm thinking this may be also a time issue. If you hope to get more than high school students on summer break into the reserves then you need to break up the course lengths.

When I was in the reserves and involved in recruiting we often had people come in, hoping to try the reserves as a part time job, or as a personal challange to themselves, but couldn't commit the 1 or 2 months of training because their regular jobs didn't allow them to take that much time off. From time to time I even had people take a month leave of absence from their full time job to go and do their BMQ and then have the BMQ course canceled, which put them in a bind where they had to either try and change the LOA or possibly end up with no income for a month.

I see both sides of the arguement. Yes, these are skills that are neccesary for reserves to operate in deployed roles, however if they hope to attract people outside of the normal high school candidate pool then cutting the course length would help. Breaking it all into more bitesized pieces and pushing the theory portions of courses in DL packages is probably a bigger help to the reserves than it is an improvement to Reg courses. On the other hand, the longer reserve soldiers take to aquire the minimum training needed to be employable or deployable has a risk too. In the unit I was in, turn over for new troops seemed to be around 20%, meaning if you didn't get average soldiers fully trained by year 5 they probably weren't going to be deployable during their careers.


----------



## Marchog

So, anyone else here doing reserve BMQ on October 3 in Toronto?


----------



## P.Holland

I am.  Just got the good news today.


----------



## Marchog

Congratulations. See you there!


----------



## scarypunk

Who is loaded up for this?


----------



## KerryBlue

I'm really hoping to be, just waiting for my background check to come back. Who are you with?


----------



## scarypunk

I am with the Camerons.


----------



## KerryBlue

Ah cool, I was hoping to be a Cameron but they filled all their spots. So hopefully I will be with 33 CER, which is good in a way because once I finish university I'd love to go RegF and be an Combat Engineer.


----------



## P.Holland

False alarm, I am afraid.  Just got word today that the course is full and they couldn't get me in.


----------



## Cameron530

I'll be there with the GGFG's.


----------



## scarypunk

Cameron530 said:
			
		

> I'll be there with the GGFG's.



And your name is Cameron!!!

 

I guess I will see you there.


----------



## Marchog

Well, that stinks. 

I didn't remember hearing a Pte Holland being called at any point, so that explains it. 

Good luck anyway.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

A couple guys from my unit are on that course, I'm presuming it's out of Fort York? If so what's the deal with you guys training on Tuesday night as well?


----------



## Marchog

Yep, Fort York. We do indeed train on Tuesdays, mainly classroom and parade stuff I think.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

That sucks


----------



## Marchog

I don't mind, frankly. Gotta suck it up, buttercup, and all that.  ;D


----------



## P.Holland

Yeah, I was pretty disappointed... but I guess it gives me more time to prep.  Just please tell me no one has already dropped out or else I will be pissed.


----------



## jackmomma

Just got the email today that my BMQ starts on the 31st of this month. Anyone else starting on the same date?


----------



## skrinj3916

Yeah me too, are you getting transferred to Moss Park or Etobicoke?


----------



## jackmomma

I was told that I will be put into my serial on Friday. What unit are you going into? I'm swearing into the Lorne Scots tomorrow.


----------



## CLavy44

I start at Fort York then I'm going to Moss Park Saturday. Any idea as to if we have to find our own way there Saturday morning or if transportation is provided? The e-mail isn't very clear


----------



## jackmomma

I believe they transport you from FYA to your location for the first day but after that it's your responsibility to get there for the other training weekends and nights.


----------



## skrinj3916

I'm joining the Queens Own Rifles.  By the way Im probably going to be one of the many guys there with a car to drive to the respected armoury, so I don't think moving will be a problem


----------



## Marchog

Unfortunately we have lost 8 or 9 people so far (both VRs and recourses). Some of them were due to scheduling problems.


----------



## san012

I have started my first 3 weeks at the BMQ an is going horribly. I am always behind the group for everything. There's this one sergeant that scares the hell out of me and whenever he's near me, I get anxious. When we do drills with this person I get anxious. We did weapon drills yesterday and I just couldn't handle myself because he was there and made me nervous. The weekly report said that "the recruit seems to be stressed". I also got a warning because I didn't shave well. 

I'm just scared of not passing the course, and if I don't pass the course my military career is over


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Keep it simple.  Do what you're told when you're told how you're told.  

Unfuck your mind; the Sgt is just a Sgt and is there to do a job, which it to train you to the standard.  Not to stand over you at night with a bayonet waiting to...right?

Despite how 'behind' you feel, strive to improve on YOUR personal performance.  Do things that help you become faster; I don't know what they are, that's for you to figure out.

Don't blame poor weapon handling on anyone but yourself.  It's not the Sgt's fault 'you get anxious' is it? 

Take some time and think; what is making you nervous, anxious.  Figure it out.  Then figure out what you can do to overcome it.

Most of my Basic 'went horribly' for me too, and the other 120 odd folks in my platoon, yet here I am 25 years later.  

Oh, if it helps you any...I was doing my job last week and was feeling anxious a few times, so feeling the anxiousness isn't a big deal.  What is important is that you can recognize what is causing it, and figure out how to get passed it.  Learning how you can help yourself perform in abnormal circumstances is part of the training goals.

Take some time, figure it out, and put the plan in place to get past those moments.  It could be something as simple as 'self talk' in the moments  "I've done this before.  I can do this now.  First I have to field strip the weapon...NO!  first I have to prove the weapon safe THEN field strip it.  Safety precautions first.  the goal is (1) safety (2) sequence and then (3) speed.".

An example.  Good luck and in no time you'll be past BMQ and on to the next phase.

PS - the 'self talk' stuff...do it in your head, not out loud.  It didn't work out so cool for Pte Joker when he talked to himself out loud...


----------



## san012

Thanks, but what happens if I fail my bmq? Am I kicked out of the army? I get anxious because I'm fucking up.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

san012 said:
			
		

> Thanks, but what happens if I fail my bmq? Am I kicked out of the army? I get anxious because I'm fucking up.



Stop!

GO back and re-read my post.  Have you done any of what I suggested yet?  

No.  You jumped to the  anic: stage about failing BMQ and are fucking yourself up again.

Go back.  Do what I said.  Write it out if you have to; figure out what is making you 'fuck it up', ask yourself if you are REALLY the only one fucking it up (I promise you that you aren't, I taught BMQ for years).  Find out what you are going to do to prevent yourself from UNNECESSARILY fucking things up and move forward.

If you focus on failing, you could lead yourself down that path.

Get a grip on your worry and your fear and don't let it determine your mindset.

Advice is free, you can take it or leave it but I've had this conversation with recruits before so...


----------



## wwarlockk

Very early for me to start thinking of this. But is it possible to "opt" to do BMQ in the Summer full time, rather than on the weekends?  Or does it depend on the unit and course availability? I chatted with a former high school classmate, and he said he would have preferred doing his bmq in the summer as to get a more "thorough" experience. 

Depending on how the co-op program at my university goes, I'm planning on applying before February. 

Edit: grammar


----------



## George Wallace

You have been on this site since 11 March 2011.  Surely you have, as a university student now, done some research and read the many posts on this very subject.

This is a REDUNDANT topic......and 

LOCKED


----------



## tlompa4180

WHO IS DOING THIS PROGRAM?


----------



## George Wallace

NOT ME!


----------



## mariomike

Why start a new thread?

All About Co-op (merged)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/1238.0.html


----------



## Canadian_Armed_Forcer

Hello,
I understand what is needed for the basic training.  I want to join the Canadian Armed Forces when I am old enough to (I'm currently 16).  I've researched everything for basic training, but I can't find what happens afterwards.  Can anyone tell me?


----------



## James17

After BMQ you are sent for your trade training, if no spot is available upon graduation you are put in a holding platoon until a spot is available. After training you are posted. (to my knowledge at least) hope this clears it up for you!


----------



## tlompa4180

Anyone? :nod: ;D ???


----------



## Moore

There are already 2 other threads for this date...... You could've searched a little better.

http://army.ca/forums/threads/117608.0.html
http://army.ca/forums/threads/117429.0.html


----------



## tlompa4180

This one is for Hamilton Reserve not  regular


----------



## The_Falcon

Do more research, there is plenty of information here and on the internet.  The Forces.ca website has videos, of what each trade does post BMQ.  You didn't look hard enough, and I won't let people spoon feed you

Locked.

HM
army.ca staff


----------



## Moore

tlompa4180 said:
			
		

> This one is for Hamilton Reserve not  regular



Probably could've put Reserves in your title then, it looks like you're flying out of Hamilton or something lol.


----------



## runormal

Moore said:
			
		

> Probably could've put Reserves in your title then, it looks like you're flying out of Hamilton or something lol.



I disagree, I knew exactly what he was getting at and I think if anyone else on this board is going on that basic they will as well. 

Have fun on basic.


----------



## pk80

First of all, I'm interested in being in the reserves long term. I've applied for infantry ncm. However I do have an established civilian career. But according to the information session I went to, they said the reserves are very accommodating to your civilian job. So I would just like to ask a few simple questions.

1) How long should I expect to be gone for my first summer?

2) When we train during the fall and winter months, can I go Friday and Saturday and leave sunday if my civilian job requires my presence on that sunday.

3) If I do BMQ my first summer, can I wait till the following summer to do BMQ-L, if my civilian job wont give me more then 5 weeks off?

4) Do you generaly get weekends off during summer training?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

Reserve training is offered both on weekend basis (Winter and Spring) which is Fri-Sun. Alternatively you can take your training full time during the summer.

1. Full time Reserve basic is 5 weeks

2. No. Part time courses are condensed as it is, you will need to be in attendance all 3 days. How do you expect to be able to do your field and range portions if you need to leave on Saturday night?

3. Look into your Provincial Reservist Job Protection Legislation, you can certainly get more than 5 weeks off. Yes you can do BMQ one year and BMQL the next. I did. Your trade qualification course(s) are a whole other story... Mine for example is 8 weeks.

4. Depends on how long your course is and if your course staff think you've earned the weekend off. Generally, yes you will have some weekends off of a full time summer course.


----------



## pk80

Thanks for the reply.
So when you were done BMQ, how often did you train during the fall and winter months?
From what I understand, the course following BMQ-L is DP1. Isnt that alson a 4 week course?


----------



## thehare

There is no more BMQ-L for infantry reservists. You go straight from your BMQ onto your DP1.1 then your DP1.2, I am unsure how long in total this makes the DP1 portion though, so I'll defer this to someone who actually knows.

After course you train from September until November, one day a week + one weekend a month, and are stood down from mid December to the beginning of January. The one day a week + 1 weekend a month training cycle continues after you are stood back up. There are some discrepancies, sometimes you might not have a weekend training ex on a certain month for example, but it is the exception not the rule


----------



## RedcapCrusader

pk80 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply.
> So when you were done BMQ, how often did you train during the fall and winter months?
> From what I understand, the course following BMQ-L is DP1. Isnt that alson a 4 week course?



Ah yes, I forgot. As infantry you will do BMQ and then go to Infantry DP1 which I believe is also 4 weeks and only offered during the summer.


----------



## brihard

*sigh* Arcs, people. Stay in them. If you don't know the answer, rest assured there will be someone from the trade in question along shortly.

PRes infantry have to do three courses to get qualified to the basic level in their trade. The first is BMQ which in the army reserves will usually but not always be part time on weekends for about 10-12 weekends depending on little adjustments to schedule. The next course is DP1.1 Infantry, which can be either part time or full time. Total training duration is roughyl four weeks full time equivalent, so if it's done part time on weekends it'll be a similar length. That one focuses mostly on getting trained up on the various weapons we employ. Finally, DP1.2 infantry is a month long full time course where you spend much of the time in the field employing all of the above at the section and platoon level doing various tactical exercises. Once you graduate DP1.2, you're at the Operationally Functional Point for a reserve infanteer and you can participate fully in training at your reserve unit.


----------



## pk80

My main concern is my availability due to my civilian job. If my availability if about 5-6 weeks per summer and one weekend a month from September to June with every Tuesday night, is it possible for me to be a reservist?


----------



## sharki9876

I think your recruiter will be able to describe your options specific to your situation


----------



## Michael OLeary

pk80 said:
			
		

> My main concern is my availability due to my civilian job. If my availability if about 5-6 weeks per summer and one weekend a month from September to June with every Tuesday night, is it possible for me to be a reservist?



Talk to your unit recruiter about your availability. He (or she) will have current knowledge and experience of what courses are most likely to be conducted by your unit or brigade and how they may fit your availability. While some courses *CAN* be run on a full or part time schedule, they may only be conducted in one format or the other (i.e., either summer full time or fall/winter part time, but not necessarily both). Once a course is scheduled, there's not a lot of flexibility for individuals. If a course is scheduled to run 2 or 3 weekends per month over four months, and you're only available one weekend per month, then you won't be completing that course. You will need to examine your personal situation with a critical approach, and an understanding of what the commitment will be if you join the unit you are interested in. Don't complete the recruiting process and then discover there's no workable training option.


----------



## cryco

I got the most updated info when I visited the Reserve unit I wish to join.
They gave me the scoop and no sh1t truth about what will be the toughest part of becoming an officer in the PRES. Time. Availability.
First 3 years, during which you do basic, leadership and trade specific. After that, it's smooth sailing. 
SO in your case, it would be getting through the first 2 or 3 years. Like you, I only get a limited amount of vacation. I'm going to have to scrounge and take some unpaid time off, which will be a huge sacrifice for me. But it's necessary. Otherwise, if you can't make the training, don't bother. You'll waste your time and theirs. That's what I was told.


----------



## GreenWood

@pk80

I have done all my BMQ, SQ and DP1 in one summer.

1) How long should I expect to be gone for my first summer?

I was gone over 3 months 1 month in Laval, Qc and over 2 in Valcartier, Qc

2) When we train during the fall and winter months, can I go Friday and Saturday and leave sunday if my civilian job requires my presence on that sunday.

I did my training full time, but I have friends who have done it weekends. Try and do it full time it's much easier to get into the routine and easier on the social life. But No don't expect them to let you leave early for a civy job (this is a job as well, you need to understand the commitment) 

3) If I do BMQ my first summer, can I wait till the following summer to do BMQ-L, if my civilian job wont give me more then 5 weeks off?

Yes you can do your SQ next summer, but you will still be a recruit for another full year.

4) Do you generaly get weekends off during summer training?

We mostly had out weekends off except on certain occasion, sometimes you'll be on field training, in trouble, catching up on class material, or for some reason they can't let you leave. (remember you are paid 7 days a week when on course, they technically don't need to let you leave)


----------



## san012

Hello there

I know I always post in here and I'm sorry if I always bring my bmq related problems but sometimes it's nice to be reassured. 

I failed my weapons handling test and I failed the retest and they are sending me the review board. I failed the safety precautions. I'm scared because I don't wanna be kicked out of the Canadian forces. As of this writing I'm panicking. I'm screwing my dreams and I don't know what's gonna happen. I don't wanna be kicked of the cf


----------



## AMAC_ATK

What does the summer BMQ reserves course look like? There are about 30 days in the course, what can one expect? There are plenty of videos online about Reg Forces BMQ but that's 14 weeks, I understand this is a condensed version but is the same structure in the course? I heard you are in a tent the whole time? I'm out of Northern Ontario. Is there an obstacle course in Meaford? Are there physical requirements? Push ups, Chin ups? Sit ups? How long will we be running 1st week to 4th week? First post, I just joined the Reserves and swear in this week!


----------



## Robert0288

Simple answer:  Yes.

Yes, you may be in mod tents the entire time, or weather havens, or the barracks.  It all depends on where and when your course is being held and what facilities are available.
Yes, there is a confidence course in Meaford.
Yes, there are physical requirements, there will be physical training through out the course.
Yes, you will be doing push ups, chin ups and sit ups at some point.
Yes, there will be running.  How much, how far, how long, and what intensity is dictated by both your staff, and your actions as a course.
Also the BMQ course structure may change and be flexible based upon a number of factors, including but not limited to: range, facility, and equipment availability etc....

And yes, I do realize that I addressed most of your concerns, but gave you relatively no new information.  

Enjoy your time in Meaford.


----------



## Poacher434

Regardless of facilities available, all BMQ's follow a very strict time table that all adhere to.

On BMQ you will learn military law, how to properly adorn a uniform, how to conduct drill, and how to use the C7 service rifle.

There is a small field phase where you will learn the basics of eating a ration, using stove/lanters, an introduction to navigation using a map and compass, and a number of small classes.

The BMQ is an introduction to the military as a whole, it does not encompass other weapon systems or other tactics. The only possibility of being exposed to this is if the course staff is inclined to add professional development training that is not within the training plan and not within the time table or curriculm.

Physical training is progressional, you will run, ruckmarch, and conduct circuit training (most likely bodyweight exercises) They will increase in intensity as the course progresses.

If you are in meaford you will be in weather havens 100%. The only possibility of using the obstable course is if there is a qualified range safety officer teaching on the course (chances are yes) and if your timetable allows such an activity. Obstacle courses are not a mandatory thing that soldiers do on BMQ despite what movies show.

100% you will be doing some sort of push,sit,chin ups

In short, the course focuses on classroom lectures involving theory behind the military and its laws/values, marching and the C7 rifle, with an introduction to operating in a field enviroment (a very VERY brief introduction). That is all

The course is not difficult, but it will come as a culture shock to you, which is normal.

Have fun


----------



## faivious

I may be coursed at meaford this summer as well.
Have you gotten your course date yet?
I'm either going to be on June 29th or July 13th, but at this point it's looking like it'll be on the July 13th.


----------



## Vanguard_Foxtrot

I was wondering if anyone here knows the start dates (and maybe even the entire schedule) for the part-time BMQ in Winnipeg this fall. I have a few events in October that I need to schedule for those weekends I am not attending BMQ.

The same goes for the next available BMOQ-L early in 2016.

Thanks.


----------



## faivious

I was expecting to be at Meaford this summer, but I've been given course dates for my BMQ and BMQ-L for July 20th to Sept 4th at the Fort York Armoury (Full-time).

I didn't know they held it full time at fort york armory.
Anyone else been on the same train?
Anything to expect?


----------



## qcres

Anyone scheduled on the November 7th 2015 PRes Part-time QMB in Quebec? / Si vous êtes du QMB PRes à temps-partiel à Québec qui commence le 7 Novembre 2015, manifestez-vous!


----------



## Thorium

So I'm scheduled for fall BMQ part time but I don't know when it'll happen because I haven't received an email yet I have 3 questions, do I need my military ID? Do I need to know my (I forgot what it was called) but they give you like a 8 number and a letter code when you first start and tell you to remember it. And also will I be in deep sh*t if we have to stand in attention and I'm sneezing a lot? I have my allergies now and well pills aren't helping completely, and i'm sneezing a lot, crying a lot, eyes are itchy, can't sleep.


----------



## BinRat55

Well aren't you just a trip!

Let's start by asking you - reg force? Then, I don't think you were issued an ID card yet (this is called an NDI20) however if by some strange twist of fate you were, you do NOT leave home without it. Your ID will be on you at all times. That funny 8 digit number with a letter is called you SERVICE NUMBER. Yes, memorize it. Assuming you last (what with all your sneezing and such) you will have this number forever. It's like your prison number - it's how we recognize you. And as for your final question - allergies - if you have THAT much of a difficult time and cannot seem to get it under control, I would seriously reconsider what you are about to embark on (get control first). See the doc. Was your medical done yet? Was this brought up?


----------



## Thorium

I did tell them that I had allergies to a plant from mid July to end September, but last year it wasn't so bad as this year. I have tried pretty much every anti allergen pill in the market, I seem to be doing good a week after using it everyday and then a week of just disaster and sneezing and red eyes. My only concern would be now allowing everyone else to get enough sleep at the BMQ and being annoying when we all have to keep quiet while the instructor is talking..


----------



## Army Clerk

I have heard from new member's that BMQ Land (formerly SQ) has changed from the previous years.
Does anyone have more information on this? Is the course shortened? What has been added or taken out.
Is this just a bad rumour?
Thanks!


----------



## dangerboy

Are you asking about the reserve or regular force BMQ(Land) as they are slightly different. Also changed from when as there as been a few changes since the course was first introduced as the SQ.


----------



## BinRat55

So, you said:



			
				Thorium said:
			
		

> So I'm scheduled for fall BMQ part time but I don't know when it'll happen because I haven't received an email yet



You never clarified reg force or reserve. Part time says to me that you will be doing it during weekends?


----------



## Army Clerk

Regular force BMQ Land, and I heard there have been changes in this past year (or even months).

Thanks!


----------



## RedcapCrusader

As far as notable changes, PRes BMQL is now only 12 training days, and the only advanced weapons systems used are C9 and C6. Grenades, LAW/Carl G, have been removed. 

However RegF, not sure if there has been much change if any at all.


----------



## dangerboy

Looking at the current BMQ(L) TP dated Feb 2013 and last modified March 2015 shows that it is for the regular force 20 training days (not calender days) and you cover the following PO checks on the course:

001	Engage Targets with the 5.56mm LMG 
002	Engage Targets with the 7.62mm GPMG in the Light Role 
003 	Engage Targets with the SRAAW (L) 
004 	Throw Fragmentation Grenades 
005	Communicate with Tactical Communications Equipment 
006 	Perform Personal and Casualty Extraction from an Explosive Threat Area
007 	Execute Offensive Operations 
008	Execute Defensive Operations as a Rifleman in a Section 
009 	Execute Enabling Operations


----------



## Thorium

It's reserve and yes during the weekends.


----------



## Teager

Thorium said:
			
		

> It's reserve and yes during the weekends.



Don't worry when you attend stand up for your unit you will be given the information you need.


----------



## Eaglelord17

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> As far as notable changes, PRes BMQL is now only 12 training days, and the only advanced weapons systems used are C9 and C6. Grenades, LAW/Carl G, have been removed.
> 
> However RegF, not sure if there has been much change if any at all.



I don't even think they cover C6 on the new training plan for the Reserves. Everything else is expected to be learned at unit level apparently.


----------



## Gunshark

Currently getting my paperwork done for Combat Engineer at 32 Combat Engineer Regiment in Toronto, and trying to get on the October BMQ. Just wanted to connect with other people here set for the same training course. Cheers.


----------



## cshah

I have my fingers crossed for October BMQ as well. My application is complete and has been sent to QOR as of mid August.


----------



## Gunshark

Congrats. So then you are good to go, no? Why the crossed fingers? I still have to do my interview, so hopefully the file will be wrapped up in time. Do you know any details about the BMQ? Schedule, location, etc.


----------



## cshah

By my application being complete, I assume they mean I am merit listed. I am still waiting for "the call".

I think the BMQ starts on Oct 2 and at least some of it is at Fort York Armoury.


----------



## Gunshark

I see. You can always double-check with your recruiter to make sure. It helps to check in once in a while to remind them of your existence.

Fort York Armoury is good, very close to home. I'm thinking some of it will be in Meaford. But I don't have info at this point.

Good luck.


----------



## cshah

Gunshark said:
			
		

> I see. You can always double-check with your recruiter to make sure. It helps to check in once in a while to remind them of your existence.
> 
> Fort York Armoury is good, very close to home. I'm thinking some of it will be in Meaford. But I don't have info at this point.
> 
> Good luck.



Good luck to you too!


----------



## faivious

Hello.
I just completed my reserves BMQ & BMQ (L) Full-time over two months just last week at Fort York Armoury.

If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Gunshark

faivious said:
			
		

> Hello.
> I just completed my reserves BMQ & BMQ (L) Full-time over two months just last week at Fort York Armoury.
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to ask.



Congrats. How was it? Do you know if part-time is similar? Did you go to Borden and Meaford at all? Did you have to sleep away from home? I know they do room inspections at St Jean. Did you have to do that at your Reserve BMQ? Was there a graduation? When did you first receive your uniform, badge, etc? Just curious about general stuff. Thanks.


----------



## faivious

No worries, feel free to ask any questions, I will try to answer them all to the best of my abilities.

From what I've heard, part-time BMQ will force and cram a lot more information down your throats every chance the instructors get because it is more time constraint compared to the full-time BMQ. Asides from that, it should be basically the same.

For our BMQ, we went to Borden for our field-ex, 2 days.
After our field-ex, we hopped over to Meaford for our firing test and gas hut and we slept there for two nights before heading back to Fort York Armoury. 

We slept at Fort York Armoury, downstairs sleeping on cots. We got leaves every weekend when we were there luckily. We report to duty at Sunday night, and we left the armoury for home on Friday night.

There will be daily inspections every day during BMQ except for the first two nights I believe.

There was a graduation ceremony, but it was done with only the staff members and the students, no visitors unfortunately..
Might be different for yours, I'm not sure about that one.

You will most likely be kitted out a week prior to your BMQ start date.
They kitted us out two days before the start of our BMQ.


----------



## faivious

There was another member on here that asked me about part-time BMQ at Fort York Armoury on the same BMQ date as yours.
Here's some of the things I've told him so far.
_________________________________________________

List of things you will need outside of the mandatory kit list:

- Notebooks/Notepads
- Non alcoholic/scented baby wipes (People will drag their nuttsacks through a road infested with aids for it, thats the value in having them)
- boot bands (Blousing your pants)
- parade gloss (Optional)
- lighter (to burn off threads)
- lots of pens (you'll lose alot through your training)
- lint roller
- hand sanitizer
- foot powder
- bore snake (cleans the inside of your rifle barrel like a charm)
- lots of change for vending machines
- Gerber tool
- swiffer / duster
- something to keep all your notes in (you'll get mountains and mountains of paper by the end)


Here are some important things to note:

1. Memorize the rank structure by heart before going, during my BMQ we had people addressing staff by the wrong rank from day 1 to the end. You'll save yourself alot of grief if you memorize it prior to going! 
We had someone address the Warrant as a Master Corporal, please do not be this guy!

2. Don't take anything the staff say to you personally, it's something they do purposely to indoctrinate you into the military, and to see if you are mentally capable of handling stress.

3. Listen very very attentively when staff is instructing; Especially when they are teaching you drill movements, and weapon drills.
From what I've noticed, the best way to get on the good-side of staff is to stay invisible, and be the average Joe.
Do your drills properly, speak confidently and with a purpose, go about things with a purpose (you'll hear this phrase a lot!).
Don't bother trying to hit Top Candidate, trust me just don't, BMQ means absolutely nothing, once you reach your DP1(Trade Qualification) and PLQ (Primary Leadership Qualification), that's when it starts to be meaningful! But it doesn't mean slack-off through BMQ, just do what is expected.

4. You'll be spending most of your time being absolutely destroyed by powerpoint lectures, just do your best to stay awake in them.
You'll also have A LOT of written tests, and I mean A LOT. Don't stress too much over them, they always do a review of the test the night before, and pretty much the review they give is what's on the test.

5. Last thing to remember is that they really want you to pass through. So as long as you do as you're told, stay mentally fit, it won't be difficult to pass on through.


We did a crap-load of pushups, probably every single day throughout the day.
Because you are doing pushups on the instructors command (Rate/Holding a position/Reps), it's a lot different than just doing it on your own cadence. 
If you want to start preparing for it I'd suggest doing this.
Whenever you're home and have time, pump out your max pushups(Until your arms feel like noodles!) at a slow rate, every 2 or so  hours, this will somewhat simulate how it may go over there.

If you can run 5km in less than 30 minutes you'll get though with flying colours.
They start everything on the lowest foundation.
They started us off with a 2.5km run at a slow rate, and increased it as time passed.
So don't worry too much about it.

__________________________________________________


----------



## Gunshark

Thank you so much, this is great info, I'll take it into account! Did you guys go outside around the Fort York Armoury at all? I drive on Lakeshore there regularly in the mornings and evenings, and I think I only saw Army uniforms on Lakeshore once or twice.


----------



## faivious

The only time we were really outside the armoury was for:

a) Morning PT
- Runs
- Ruck March

b) Laundry Runs (I don't think you guys will have these at all because you're only spending the weekends there)


----------



## Gunshark

Ok I see, thanks. Where was the 2 weeks of BMQ-Land? Just curious.


----------



## faivious

BMQ-Land was held at Fort York Armoury for a week, and then at Borden for the live-firing of the C9 LMG, and field-exercise for a week.


----------



## Gunshark

Thanks again for the info. So which unit are you with now?


----------



## cshah

Got the call! Swear-in  Sep 29 at FYA and BMQ starts on Oct 2.


----------



## Gunshark

cshah said:
			
		

> Got the call! Swear-in  Sep 29 at FYA and BMQ starts on Oct 2.



Good stuff, congrats! I'm guessing if my file goes through in time, I'll be at the same swear-in and BMQ with you. I'll post an update when I hear something. Cheers.


----------



## Gunshark

Interview scheduled for Sep 22. The hope for October BMQ is still alive. ;D


----------



## Mosullivan15

Gunshark said:
			
		

> Interview scheduled for Sep 22. The hope for October BMQ is still alive. ;D



Good luck dude!


----------



## Gunshark

Mosullivan15 said:
			
		

> Good luck dude!



Thanks!


----------



## faivious

Have you had your medicals done yet?


----------



## Gunshark

Yeah. Medical, PT, and paperwork all done. Another thing on my mind is that hopefully the reliability check comes through in time.


----------



## faivious

Ohh that's good.
Lets hope you get through fast!


----------



## Gunshark

faivious said:
			
		

> Ohh that's good.
> Lets hope you get through fast!



Thank you.


----------



## VIChris

Is this change purely based on finance concerns? Having done a (PRes) national course this summer, with students coming from almost every brigade in the country, it was apparent that certain standards aren't as standard as we all thought. Especially when it came to our field portion. By pushing training below the brigade level to unit level, do we risk watering down the standards even more? Nothing I saw gravely affected operations, and we all gelled pretty quickly, but at some point I'm convinced there will be issues by losing standards on IBTS stuff.


----------



## Mosullivan15

I just got the info packet . This is happening!


----------



## Gunshark

Mosullivan15 said:
			
		

> I just got the info packet . This is happening!



Oh yeah, what's in it? I did my quick interview today. Now just the background check...


----------



## Mosullivan15

Nothing too interesting. It's more getting it and seeing that I'm in the army.

You'll know once you get yours.


----------



## KerryBlue

Gunshark said:
			
		

> Interview scheduled for Sep 22. The hope for October BMQ is still alive. ;D



IF your interview was today, the odds of you getting onto BMQ in a month are basically 0.


----------



## Skeatah33

Not sure if this post is in the correct location, so please move it if necessary.
I tried searching for this and the only other thread I found pertained to Reg Force BMQ.

I'm starting the weekend basic course for reservists on October 16th and was told it will last until April or May 2016.
Problem is, my wife is pregnant and her due date is April 28th which falls on a Thursday. April 29-May 1 might be the very last weekend of the course but I'm not sure how long it will last (I believe it's every other weekend for a total of 16 weekends).

What are my chances of successfully having that weekend off knowing it's right near the end of the course? 

This is our first child, so I really do not want to miss the birth! That and she would probably kill me if I wasn't there lol.
Any help or guidance is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## faivious

Because of the nature of the course, very slim chance I would guess..
Only way to find out is to ask your course staff.

No one here will be able to give you an answer.
It varies from staff to staff on how they want to proceed with these things.

Something similar happened on my course where a candidate had to suddenly attend a funeral during course, and they were about to give him the boot but the course WO let it slide and made sure he returned earlier than the other candidates to catch up missed material.

Another candidate in my course had a court date for a speeding ticket during BMQ and was allowed to attend it but had to arrive back at a given time or he'd get the boot.


----------



## Leeworthy

The only thing you can do is ask the TP WO and hope he has an answer for you. If your wife is anything like mine, she will go over her due date anyways. You only get time off for the birth of a child once per child.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Skeatah33 said:
			
		

> Not sure if this post is in the correct location, so please move it if necessary.
> I tried searching for this and the only other thread I found pertained to Reg Force BMQ.
> 
> I'm starting the weekend basic course for reservists on October 16th and was told it will last until April or May 2016.
> Problem is, my wife is pregnant and her due date is April 28th which falls on a Thursday. April 29-May 1 might be the very last weekend of the course but I'm not sure how long it will last (I believe it's every other weekend for a total of 16 weekends).
> 
> What are my chances of successfully having that weekend off knowing it's right near the end of the course?
> 
> This is our first child, so I really do not want to miss the birth! That and she would probably kill me if I wasn't there lol.
> Any help or guidance is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



Unless your chain of command are out to lunch they will help you get the weekend off to see the birth of your first kid.
There's nothing taught on a weekend BMQ course that cannot be made up. If your course staff are going to be hard asses about it you can voluntarily recourse yourself and be placed on the next course, then they can deal with employing you as an untrained soldier for a year.

You're also not on a contract so you could just not show up, say sorry, get yelled at, maybe charged some money and deal with the repercussions but be there for your kids birth which is priceless.

There is a chance your course staff parade once or twice a week, theres nothing stopping the unit from paying an instructor, who would probably sign in anyways, to go over the classes with you on a tuesday or thursday night or whatever.


----------



## Gunshark

Good luck to all starting the course tomorrow! I will not be joining you as I have not received the call.


----------



## Skeatah33

Thanks for the guidance.. I'll let you know how the conversation goes and the end result..


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Class A; if you don't show up and tell them ahead of time, they can't realistically charge you.  Forget that.

If it's the only weekend you miss, you shouldn't be looking at grounds for removal/failure unless its something very critical to the Qualification Standard.

Hopefully common sense prevails, and the first thing you need to do is ask and explain why.  And that's lots of notice...


----------



## BinRat55

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> If your course staff are going to be hard asses about it you can voluntarily recourse yourself and be placed on the next course, then they can deal with employing you as an untrained soldier for a year.



Voluntarily... what? THEY can deal? Good Lord man...



			
				Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> You're also not on a contract so you could just not show up, say sorry, get yelled at, maybe charged some money and deal with the repercussions but be there for your kids birth which is priceless.



Really? Seriously? Let's just advise a new soldier that we find it OK to just do what ever we want, break rules, and things will work out in the end. This has got to be the most inane statement i have seen on this site in a while...



			
				Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> There is a chance your course staff parade once or twice a week, theres nothing stopping the unit from paying an instructor, who would probably sign in anyways, to go over the classes with you on a tuesday or thursday night or whatever.



I think I would (for my own personal sanity) chalk your post up to a severe vitamin deficiency or even a bad hockey game outcome...

Je*** Ch*** Jarnhamar, you know better than this...


----------



## Eye In The Sky

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Really? Seriously? Let's just advise a new soldier that we find it OK to just do what ever we want, break rules, and ...



But what rule would a class a reservist be 'breaking' if they told their unit in October they might not make 1 single training weekend next FY?  Missing one event is not usually grounds within a QS to fail a course nor is it grounds to put someone on the NES list and proceed down that avenue.

Keep in mind the reason the mbr 'might' miss the weekend; the birth of a child.  I would miss it too, if it were me.

Back about 20 years ago, there was a major (for a res unit) wknd ex scheduled.  I had an offer for an all expense paid trip to Toronto with a young lady present itself;  I did NOT attend the exercise, and that was giving them 2 weeks notice I was unavailable.  When some of my CofC found out where I went, sure they were mad but, if you aren't paying me full-time you can't expect me to be available full-time either.  It's part of the realities of a PRES force.   :2c:


----------



## Mike5

Guy on my weekend PRes Basic was in the exact same situation; as I recall he gave the course staff notice well in advance; he was able to miss a day without recoursing.


----------



## runormal

In recent experience I have witnessed the following:
- A member missed the range weekend because he had a wedding. As a result he attended the range weekend after we had the grade parade and shot with another course, (We were also told before hand if we had a major issue or if we failed we could re shoot).
- A member who worked for DND missed like half a day because there was an event he had to go.
- A member missed a day of DP 1.0 because he had a police interview which he knew about before the course.
- A member missed 4 hours of course IOT write a final exam. 
- A member missed the first day of SQ because there was a screw up between his OPS and the course.

The big thing is that in all of these cases the member noticed the course staff far in advance notice and it wasn't "UH WO i need to be off next weekend is that cool?"


With that being said on paper "_you can only miss X amount of classes without being recoursed_, depending on the length of the course. Most if not all the individuals _should _of been re-coursed. The course staff simply found a way to work around it. At the same time I have seen "problem troops" given the boot for missing too much course time.

You aren't supposed to miss any time, but the army IMO can be fairly accommodating. Providing you give them enough notice and that it is for a really good reason. On your first weekend they should have a mini interview. Who are you, what are you doing, any family, financial problems we should know about? At this point you will say "My wife's due date is XYZ how can we work around this?"

AFAIK res basic is only 11 weekends. Nothing in life, especially with the army is a guarantee but if you are a switched on troop and give a lot of notice, I suspect that your unit/course will find a way to work around this should weekend be a conflict. Furthermore even if it is a conflict right now the schedule for the course could change.


----------



## Lumber

:goodpost:



			
				BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Really? Seriously? Let's just advise a new soldier that we find it OK to just do what ever we want, break rules, and things will work out in the end. This has got to be the most inane statement i have seen on this site in a while...



BinRat, the Military isn't black and white. It's 50 shades of ship's side grey, and turqouise. 

Jarnhamar correct in that as a member of the PRes, he's not legally obligated to show up. It will affect his coursing, it will affect is PER, and it might affect his peers' and superios' opinion of his dedication, but that's all.

More importantly, however, is my point about this being a grey area where leadership comes into play. We're not telling the member he can do what he wants and break the rules. We're telling him that, as experienced members and leaders in the CAF, we take the morale and personal well being of our soldiers and sailors seriously. Unless I'm on an active operation, my MO has always been to put the member first (Mission -> Member - > Self; so if there's no mission, Member comes first). The birth of a first child is huge event in someone's life! A weekend of PRes BMQ....is NOT, nor is it something that we can't, as leaders, find a way to make up elsewhere. If you're worried about the perception of the other member's who don't get to take the time off because they don't have kids, well explaining it to them and convincing them that's its the right decision is another leadership job.


----------



## George Wallace

runormal said:
			
		

> In recent experience I have witnessed the following:
> - A member missed the range weekend because he had a wedding. As a result he attended the range weekend after we had the grade parade and shot with another course, (We were also told before hand if we had a major issue or if we failed we could re shoot).
> - A member who worked for DND missed like half a day because there was an event he had to go.
> - A member missed a day of DP 1.0 because he had a police interview which he knew about before the course.
> - A member missed 4 hours of course IOT write a final exam.
> - A member missed the first day of SQ because there was a screw up between his OPS and the course.
> 
> The big thing is that in all of these cases the member noticed the course staff far in advance notice and it wasn't "UH WO i need to be off next weekend is that cool?"
> 
> 
> With that being said on paper "_you can only miss X amount of classes without being recoursed_, depending on the length of the course. Most if not all the individuals _should _of been re-coursed. The course staff simply found a way to work around it. At the same time I have seen "problem troops" given the boot for missing too much course time.
> 
> You aren't supposed to miss any time, but the army IMO can be fairly accommodating. Providing you give them enough notice and that it is for a really good reason. On your first weekend they should have a mini interview. Who are you, what are you doing, any family, financial problems we should know about? At this point you will say "My wife's due date is XYZ how can we work around this?"
> 
> AFAIK res basic is only 11 weekends. Nothing in life, especially with the army is a guarantee but if you are a switched on troop and give a lot of notice, I suspect that your unit/course will find a way to work around this should weekend be a conflict. Furthermore even if it is a conflict right now the schedule for the course could change.



This thread is really going on for much too long.

On Reserve BMQ, there are requirements to meet the Crse criteria.  It is not unusual for Reservists to have commitments outside of the CAF that they MUST attend to.  If a Reservist must miss training on the BMQ Crse, then it is passed on to their Unit to make up that training and send confirmation to the Crse staff so that the PO/EO's are documented as having been done.   As mentioned, if a Reservist can not attend a BMQ Crse, or any Crse, to attain the required PO/EO's to pass, then they will be recoursed.  

In this case, the member is asking about missing the LAST weekend of the Crse.  If the last weekend is merely an administrative weekend, parade rehearsal or the Grad Parade, there should be no major concerns on the part of all parties.  If the last weekend is the confirmation Exercise or a Range practice that involves the member passing PO/EO's, then there may be a problem.  

As we do not know what is to be covered on this LAST weekend we can not give the member any better advice than to ask their Staff for permission to miss that weekend, a day, a few hours, or whatever would be appropriate.  

As the predicting of the birth date of their child is not an accurate science, these may all be moot points.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

runormal said:
			
		

> The big thing is that in all of these cases the member noticed the course staff far in advance notice and it wasn't "UH WO i need to be off next weekend is that cool?"



This.  Advise your CofC as soon as you _think_ you might miss something.  Better to give a heads-up rather than a fast-ball/short-fuse.




> With that being said on paper "_you can only miss X amount of classes without being recoursed_, depending on the length of the course the 'missed training' limitations as detailed in the course Qualification Standard (QS) and Training Plan (TP).



FTFY



> On your first weekend they should have a mini interview. Who are you, what are you doing, any family, financial problems we should know about? At this point you will say "My wife's due date is XYZ how can we work around this?"



And this.  Excellent point, and note how Runormal words it; like my mom said all those years "it's not what you say, it's how you say it".


----------



## BinRat55

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> But what rule would a class a reservist be 'breaking' if they told their unit in October they might not make 1 single training weekend next FY?  Missing one event is not usually grounds within a QS to fail a course nor is it grounds to put someone on the NES list and proceed down that avenue.
> 
> Keep in mind the reason the mbr 'might' miss the weekend; the birth of a child.  I would miss it too, if it were me.
> 
> Back about 20 years ago, there was a major (for a res unit) wknd ex scheduled.  I had an offer for an all expense paid trip to Toronto with a young lady present itself;  I did NOT attend the exercise, and that was giving them 2 weeks notice I was unavailable.  When some of my CofC found out where I went, sure they were mad but, if you aren't paying me full-time you can't expect me to be available full-time either.  It's part of the realities of a PRES force.   :2c:



I completely get it... my point though, was "*Just DON'T show up... say sorry*?"

Crap, give notice, at the very least. You wear a uniform, no one knows where you are - you are AWOL. At least that what I would think...


----------



## Lumber

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Crap, give notice, at the very least. You wear a uniform, no one knows where you are - you are AWOL. At least that what I would think...



There is no AWOL in the reserves.


----------



## George Wallace

Lumber said:
			
		

> There is no AWOL in the reserves.



That blanket statement is false.  One can still be AWOL in the Reserves.  It all depends on what they are being employed as.  A Class A Reservist while employed as Class B on Crse, can be charged for AWOL.  A Class B or Class C Reservist employed full-time can be charged with AWOL.


----------



## tree hugger

Consider this.  Class A reservist - CO says everyone will attend the Remembrance Day parade; if unable to attend you are directed to submit a memo.  Reservist decides last minute they don't feel like going.  

AWOL?  Disobeying a direct order?  Chargeable offence?  I think so.


----------



## BinRat55

So then I just HAVE to ask - what class employment is a member doing a BMQ on weekends? If the member does not show up, it's perfectly fine? No one cares? "Where is Pte Bloggins? This transport needs to get to the range...?" "Uh, we dunno sarge" "Ok, fair enough. Let's go then!"

Not in my lifetime!


----------



## Skeatah33

runormal said:
			
		

> AFAIK res basic is only 11 weekends.



Is AFAIK the Belleville location? 
Also, if it's 11 weekends this is a moot point and there is no conflict. 
However, if the course is 15 or more weekends long, I could have an issue.

I will notify my CofC as soon as I can and play it by ear.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## dapaterson

tree hugger said:
			
		

> Consider this.  Class A reservist - CO says everyone will attend the Remembrance Day parade; if unable to attend you are directed to submit a memo.  Reservist decides last minute they don't feel like going.
> 
> AWOL?  Disobeying a direct order?  Chargeable offence?  I think so.



And your legal knowledge is based on what?  have you read the NDA?  QR&O volume II?


----------



## SupersonicMax

tree hugger,

Can a CO order a Class A reservist to show up to work?  To charce someone under AWOL, it would be reasonable to assume the inidividual needs leave to be authorized to be absent from work.  In a Class A reservist's case, they don't.  In fact, the Class A reservist is NOT liable to the CSD unless he is on duty, he wears a uniform or he is on DND property (or aircraft/ships) so you'd be hardpressed charging a reservist for AWOL if:

1- He is not subjet to the CSD because he is not on duty and 
2- He doesn't need leave to absent himself from work.

In a BMQ (or any course really) case, if the absence is NOT justified, it'd be easy to justify a failure of the course (ie: the staff is not willing to accomodate extra training for this sole purpose therefore it would be and incomplete syllabus and a failure).

On the leadership issue.  It is our responsibility as leaders to ensure our personnel are supported.  Yup, we are in the military and we are liable 24/7 but we are still humans with a life and it behove to us to ensure we can accomodate our personnel in order to live their lives fully when operational needs allow (and no, training, unless in direct preparation for an operation, is not an operational need).  This pays dividends in the long term when push comes to shove and you need more from your subbordinates, they will be there to support the organization.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

tree hugger said:
			
		

> Consider this.  Class A reservist - CO says everyone will attend the Remembrance Day parade; if unable to attend you are directed to submit a memo.  Reservist decides last minute they don't feel like going.
> 
> AWOL?  Disobeying a direct order?  Chargeable offence?  I think so.



Can to CO "order" as in _lawful command_ that you SHALL attend the parade if you are Class A?  When is a Class A reservist subj to the CSD?  At home, class A and not on the paysheet and decides "nope not going" while ethically wrong is not one of those times a mbr is subj to the CSD.

You don't have to believe me, read Art 102.01(1)(c).  http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-queens-regulations-orders-vol-02/ch-102.page  

Now, admin action is a different story.   >


----------



## Eye In The Sky

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> So then I just HAVE to ask - what class employment is a member doing a BMQ on weekends? If the member does not show up, it's perfectly fine? No one cares? "Where is Pte Bloggins? This transport needs to get to the range...?" "Uh, we dunno sarge" "Ok, fair enough. Let's go then!"
> 
> Not in my lifetime!



When I did PRES BMQs the first thing we had them do on Fri night of a trg weekend was sign the paysheets for Fri/Sat/Sun.   ;D

If Friday night they didn't show up (it happened) we called their home and asked what was up.  Weekend trg events for most reservists are class A time, except for people on Cl B contracts.


----------



## sarahsmom

Skeatah33 said:
			
		

> Is AFAIK the Belleville location?



AFAIK is an internet acronym for "As Far As I Know"


----------



## Revan

I don't know what to tell you and i won't try (especially since the others have given what appears to be solid advice!).  I can tell you that seeing your child's birth is one of the best things you can ever experience!  I start BMOQ for reg force Oct 26 and it runs until Feb 26th and my wife is pregnant with our second... the due date is the 19th of Feb.  I won't be around to see the second one born and that sucks a bit but i can tell you for sure i am glad i was there for the first.  It was one of the best days of my life!  Congrats and I hope you get to enjoy the moment.


----------



## Lumber

tree hugger said:
			
		

> Consider this.  Class A reservist - CO says everyone will attend the Remembrance Day parade; if unable to attend you are directed to submit a memo.  Reservist decides last minute they don't feel like going.
> 
> AWOL?  Disobeying a direct order?  Chargeable offence?  I think so.



The truth is literally the exact opposite of what you just said. If the CO orders everyone to attend, and a Class-A member says no and doesn't provide a memo, or, says yes and decides to just not show up, he can't be charged.

George Wallace I appologize for my blanket statement; I did mean to be specific to Class-As.


----------



## dapaterson

Lumber said:
			
		

> The truth is literally the exact opposite of what you just said. If the CO orders everyone to attend, and a Class-A member says no and doesn't provide a memo, or, says yes and decides to just not show up, he can't be charged.
> 
> George Wallace I appologize for my blanket statement; I did mean to be specific to Class-As.



There are provisions under the NDA to charge class A members who do not attend training; unfortunately, it's not under the Code of Service Discipline.  One would be hard-pressed to find a prosecutor willing to take such a case, where the maximum fine is $25 (for an NCM) or $50 (for an officer) for each day they fail to attend.



> PART VII
> OFFENCES TRIABLE BY CIVIL COURTS
> 
> Failure to attend parade
> 
> 294. (1) Every officer or non-commissioned member of the reserve force who without lawful excuse neglects or refuses to attend any parade or training at the place and hour appointed therefor is guilty of an offence and liable on summary conviction for each offence, if an officer, to a fine not exceeding fifty dollars and, if a non-commissioned member, to a fine not exceeding twenty-five dollars.
> 
> Marginal note:Each absence an offence
> 
> (2) Absence from any parade or training referred to in subsection (1) is, in respect of each day on which the absence occurs, a separate offence.


----------



## Remius

Sadly, charging a class A reservist is basically putting money in their pockets.  50 dollar charge but needs to sign in for several days to get it all done.

Admin action on the other is somewhat more effective.


----------



## Lumber

Remius said:
			
		

> Sadly, charging a class A reservist is basically putting money in their pockets.  50 dollar charge but needs to sign in for several days to get it all done.
> 
> Admin action on the other is somewhat more effective.



If they don't dodge it.


----------



## kratz

Lumber said:
			
		

> There is no AWOL in the reserves.



I know you apologized later, but tell those PRes sailors who are adrift their chargers are not real.   >


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Lumber said:
			
		

> If they don't dodge it.



There are provisions in the Remedial measures section of the DAODs so that an administrive measure can be delayed. For example: a C&P is only in effect when the soldier is at work. He/she can't just get a 6 month C&P and start it on day onoe then come back to work 6 months later and expect it to be over.


----------



## Jarnhamar

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Voluntarily... what? THEY can deal? Good Lord man...


Yes. If he asks for time off to see the birth of his first kid and the reserve unit says too bad you're BMQ course is way too important the member can voluntarily remove himself from training and deal with his unit either placing him on the next available course or trying to release him. I have a feeling if the media finds out the unit is trying to release a part time soldier because he quit his course in order to see the birth of his kid they would change their tune.



> Really? Seriously? Let's just advise a new soldier that we find it OK to just do what ever we want, break rules, and things will work out in the end. This has got to be the most inane statement i have seen on this site in a while...


It's the nature of the reserves and reserve employment.  What law is he breaking by not showing up?   If he goes into work, signs a pay sheet then leaves his unit can charge him.  Do you think the unit is going to charge him for being at the birth of his kid when he's not even signed a pay sheet?




> I think I would (for my own personal sanity) chalk your post up to a severe vitamin deficiency or even a bad hockey game outcome...


I don't eat fruits and only potato's for vegetables so that could be it.


----------



## BinRat55

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Yes. If he asks for time off to see the birth of his first kid and the reserve unit says too bad you're BMQ course is way too important the member can voluntarily remove himself from training and deal with his unit either placing him on the next available course or trying to release him. I have a feeling if the media finds out the unit is trying to release a part time soldier because he quit his course in order to see the birth of his kid they would change their tune.
> It's the nature of the reserves and reserve employment.  What law is he breaking by not showing up?   If he goes into work, signs a pay sheet then leaves his unit can charge him.  Do you think the unit is going to charge him for being at the birth of his kid when he's not even signed a pay sheet?
> 
> I don't eat fruits and only potato's for vegetables so that could be it.



My point - once more for the great big controversy now on this thread - was quite simple - just friggin TELL some one. The OP wants to be there for the birth of his child. I or anyone else can't blame him. Very good reason. He has more leeway than others in that he IS an "unqualified" reservist. I have a young man in my Sqn who was at the Megaplex on reg force basic when HIS first born was introduced to the world and it only happened in Montreal. He asked to go, was denied. Sucked to be him, but he followed direction.

OP (and anyone else reading this) - whether or not the circumstances for contravening an order is justified in your mind, please don't "figuratively" shoot up you middle finger at your CoC and do whatever you want. We (both Reg and Res) have rules for a reason. Engage your CoC and explain your situation - with enough time to come up with solutions. You'll be surprised.


----------



## chipinator

Hey there, anyone being put on BMQ starting Oct 30 here in Toronto?


----------



## chipinator

Don't worry Gunshark, there's going to be another course starting at the end of the month, so maybe you'll manage to get on that one if your process is coming to an end!


----------



## Eye In The Sky

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> I have a young man in my Sqn who was at the Megaplex on reg force basic when HIS first born was introduced to the world and it only happened in Montreal. He asked to go, was denied. Sucked to be him, but he followed direction.



And yet we preach we need to support the military FAMILY so much;  I guess as long as we say it we don't have to follow thru.

Tours, deployments, etc I can see a mbr missing the birth of a child;  my father did.  It was for op reasons.  But, IMO, BMQ is not something we need to keep people away for important stuff like a birth.  Maybe I am getting soft in my old(er) age or something.

 :2c:


----------



## Bus Uncle

Right here! Got confirmation of the start date in late September. I reckon location will be provided closer to the date. 

This is me from now until course anic:


----------



## George Wallace

Bus Uncle said:
			
		

> This is me from now until course anic:



No need to anic: .  Just take a "Stress Tab".


----------



## Gunshark

Is this actually another part-time Toronto BMQ that was opened? I heard there's BMOQ in late-Oct or Nov, on which some NCMs may get loaded as well.


----------



## Gunshark

chipinator said:
			
		

> Don't worry Gunshark, there's going to be another course starting at the end of the month, so maybe you'll manage to get on that one if your process is coming to an end!



Thanks for the encouragement, I saw your other post. My file is done, now I just have to wait and see.


----------



## BinRat55

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> And yet we preach we need to support the military FAMILY so much;  I guess as long as we say it we don't have to follow thru.
> 
> Tours, deployments, etc I can see a mbr missing the birth of a child;  my father did.  It was for op reasons.  But, IMO, BMQ is not something we need to keep people away for important stuff like a birth.  Maybe I am getting soft in my old(er) age or something.
> 
> :2c:



I agree. Common sense needs to prevail, and for the life of me, I can't remember where I put the stock code for that...


----------



## Gunshark

Ok so I've received an email from the recruiter that there is an Oct 30 course. It's for officers, however they're working on letting some NCMs join as well, people such as myself who missed the early Oct course. Have to wait some more and see.


----------



## George Wallace

George Wallace said:
			
		

> No need to anic: .  Just take a "Stress Tab".





			
				Gunshark said:
			
		

> Ok so I've received an email from the recruiter that there is an Oct 30 course. It's for officers, however they're working on letting some NCMs join as well, people such as myself who missed the early Oct course. Have to wait some more and see.



In the Reserves, Officer Candidates and NCMs are treated the same when 'recruits (Untrained)".  Officer Candidates can be loaded on a BMQ.  Both courses are almost, if they are not, identical.  Courses need to have a minimum number of candidates in order to be run, or they are cancelled.  It would make little difference if there were NCMs loaded on an BMOQ Crse to fill out the numbers and make it possible to run the course.  

It is curious that there would be enough Officer Candidates in that close proximity to run a part-time weekend BMOQ, so I suspect it is really a BMQ.  Usually the BMOQ crses made up solely of Officer Candidates are run for a continuous period of time of two or three weeks in one location, where candidates from all areas would attend.  This does not sound like the case here.  (I am not privy to all the information, so this is only a guess on my part.)


----------



## Gunshark

Thanks for that bit, George. I'll be able to give more info once I find out what's really going on.


----------



## Skeatah33

Revan said:
			
		

> Congrats and I hope you get to enjoy the moment.



Thanks! I hope so too.


----------



## Skeatah33

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> OP (and anyone else reading this) - whether or not the circumstances for contravening an order is justified in your mind, please don't "figuratively" shoot up you middle finger at your CoC and do whatever you want. We (both Reg and Res) have rules for a reason. Engage your CoC and explain your situation - with enough time to come up with solutions. You'll be surprised.



I totally agree. I plan to meet with my CoC by months end, which gives us 6+ months to figure something out. 
Based on everything I've read in this thread, it should be a non-issue. 
That said, I would never "figuratively" shoot up my middle finger, even if the unit couldn't charge or release me. Not only would I lose the respect/trust of my CoC but more importantly I would lose the respect/trust of my squad. That's not an environment I want to work in.


----------



## BinRat55

Skeatah33 said:
			
		

> I totally agree. I plan to meet with my CoC by months end, which gives us 6+ months to figure something out.
> Based on everything I've read in this thread, it should be a non-issue.
> That said, I would never "figuratively" shoot up my middle finger, even if the unit couldn't charge or release me. Not only would I lose the respect/trust of my CoC but more importantly I would lose the respect/trust of my squad. That's not an environment I want to work in.



Sounds like you have a decent grip on the situation, and keep that attitude - yes, your CoC is important, but your people are your people. Eventually you will be a boss and remember how you were treated as a young Pte. Good or bad, we all learn how to treat people from how we ourselves are treated.

I wish you luck on the birth of your chicklet and in your career as well!


----------



## Skeatah33

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have a decent grip on the situation, and keep that attitude - yes, your CoC is important, but your people are your people. Eventually you will be a boss and remember how you were treated as a young Pte. Good or bad, we all learn how to treat people from how we ourselves are treated.
> 
> I wish you luck on the birth of your chicklet and in your career as well!



Thanks BinRat!


----------



## Bus Uncle

Received confirmation from my CoC that indeed, Officer Candidates and NCMs will be partaking in this course. George is correct.

It was mentioned that the location will differ as the course progresses, so Week 7 might be held at a different location than Week 1.


----------



## Gunshark

Anyone else with completed NCM file still waiting to get loaded on Toronto Oct 30 combined BMQ/BMOQ? Also, I was wondering, since Oct 2 BMQ is at Fort York, doesn't that mean Fort York is "taken" now? So the Oct 30 BMQ will be somewhere else?


----------



## chipinator

Just got my notice that I'll be joining up with this BMQ at Fort York. Is there a facebook group created already and if not maybe we should get one together? 

Otherwise, see you all in two weeks!


----------



## Gunshark

chipinator said:
			
		

> Just got my notice that I'll be joining up with this BMQ at Fort York. Is there a facebook group created already and if not maybe we should get one together?
> 
> Otherwise, see you all in two weeks!



Congrats, that's encouraging. How were you contacted? Let me see if I hear something soon, and we can create a fb group if we can get enough people together here.


----------



## chipinator

I think CFRC Toronto just sent out a pretty large email this morning, notifying people about BMQ at Fort York


----------



## Gunshark

chipinator said:
			
		

> I think CFRC Toronto just sent out a pretty large email this morning, notifying people about BMQ at Fort York



I didn't get anything. When are your swearing in and kit pickup dates? Thanks.


----------



## chipinator

They're getting my swear-in figured out but otherwise no news on kit pick-up...I believe we do that on the first weekend? Correct me if I'm wrong somebody


----------



## Bus Uncle

Initial kitting is done the first weekend of BMQ/BMOQ this time around.

Lots of waiting the first few days from what I hear.


----------



## Skeatah33

I just completed the first weekend of my BMQ course. I will use this thread to talk about my experiences. Feel free to ask any questions about each weekend.

We got our schedule for the rest of the course and in total it will last 12 weekends (including the one that I just completed). This will bring us to the weekend of 18-March expecting to graduate on 20-March. We have a 4 week break over the Christmas holidays, as a result Nov/Jan have 3 weekends of course while December only has 1 weekend.

Day 1: Up at 0450, brush teeth, shave (if you have time) and get ready for morning PT. We did baseline testing on day 1 using stations. Burpees, Push-ups, Squats, Pull-ups and sit-ups. In 5 weekends or so we will be retested to ensure we are making progress. After PT, the first day was mainly "Drill". For those that don't know, drill is coming to attention, standing at ease and standing easy. From there you build upon standing at attention by learning how to properly turn while in formation (45 degrees called an Incline Turn, 90 degrees called a Turn, and 180 degrees called an About Turn). Once turns are drilled into your head/muscles you will begin to learn how to March, Halt, Mark Time, and turn while Marching in Formation. This was mostly completed on the first day in between classroom lessons where we learned about CAF rules and regulations etc. In order to train effectively, we were split into 5 sections with each section having 8/9 guys/girls. As far as I know you will remain in your section for the remainder of the course.

Day 2: Up at 0445, brush teeth, shave then morning PT. This time we did a relay race with our sections using stretchers and water jugs. Afterwards you have 45 minutes to shower and get ready for inspection. It's a good idea to prepare for inspection as much as you can the night before. Lay out your uniform and get your boots polished because you won't have time after PT. After inspection we learned more drill as well as Marching with our entire platoon (all 5 sections together). In the late morning/early afternoon we started weapons safety and handling. How to properly conduct group safety checks as well as individual safety checks. This is very important so make sure you are paying close attention and take these lessons very seriously.

Overall the first weekend was pretty good. Inspections weren't too bad but I have a feeling they will get more and more detailed as we progress through the course. Also, the food was actually quite good. Not sure how it will be as the course progresses but rest assured that you will be fed well!


----------



## BinRat55

Day 2 on a reserve BMQ they started with weapons? Did I read that right? Did they actually give you a C7 or just a rubber C7? Or just theory?


----------



## Skeatah33

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Day 2 on a reserve BMQ they started with weapons? Did I read that right? Did they actually give you a C7 or just a rubber C7? Or just theory?


Yes, we were assigned our C7A2. I believe it's because the only weekend our WO could secure the Range was late November.


----------



## chipinator

Thanks a lot for this post...I'm starting my first weekend over Halloween, so this is definitely helping satisfy some of that curiosity/anticipation!


----------



## BinRat55

Skeatah33 said:
			
		

> Yes, we were assigned our C7A2. I believe it's because the only weekend our WO could secure the Range was late November.



Day 2 is really fast. I'm quite surprised actually... Have they given you any training in the National Defence Act (Code of Service Discipline) yet?


----------



## Skeatah33

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Day 2 is really fast. I'm quite surprised actually... Have they given you any training in the National Defence Act (Code of Service Discipline) yet?


Yes, minor/basic classroom info. We haven't gotten into too much detail yet.


----------



## Goochi

It's been quite the wait, but after applying in February I received confirmation on Monday.

Fort York BMQ, October 30. Guess we all get the same Halloween costume this year. Going in as an infantry officer. They're still working out my swear-in, but I'm pretty used to waiting at this point.

According to the annex we were emailed kitting is done week 1.

Also, from the email, noticing a lot of UofT students. Go team.


----------



## LightFighter

Goochi said:
			
		

> Fort York BMQ, October 30. Guess we all get the same Halloween costume this year.



 :facepalm:


----------



## faivious

Good old Fort York Armory..

You guys are going to have a lot of fun there!
Too bad you guys won't get to experience the heat in FYA during summer.. the air filtration system there made every single person in the building sweat several pounds of fat just standing still.


----------



## faivious

The 45 minutes of showertime & inspection prep is going to quickly drop if your staff was anything like mine...
There were certain days where only a small % of our platoon were able to shower after PT because of the redic timings we were given; in any case, your best friend is the babywipes!


----------



## Skeatah33

faivious said:
			
		

> The 45 minutes of showertime & inspection prep is going to quickly drop if your staff was anything like mine...
> There were certain days where only a small % of our platoon were able to shower after PT because of the redic timings we were given; in any case, your best friend is the babywipes!


Good to know! I bought a bunch of baby wipes and was wondering when I was going to need them lol


----------



## Gunshark

Received instructions. Enrolment tonight, BMQ on Oct 30. Cheers!


----------



## chipinator

Congrats! Good to see they finally crammed you in, see you tomorrow evening!


----------



## Gunshark

chipinator said:
			
		

> Congrats! Good to see they finally crammed you in, see you tomorrow evening!



Thanks! Not sure I will recognize you, but see you tonight!


----------



## chipinator

I'll be one of the two Arty officers, see you tonight!


----------



## Gunshark

chipinator said:
			
		

> I'll be one of the two Arty officers, see you tonight!



Oh, but I'm doing BMQ though (non-commissioned)! We won't be at FYA. We will assemble there tonight but will be taken elsewhere for our first weekend of training.


----------



## chipinator

Oh really eh? Guess that's useful to know now...


----------



## Spider Begley

Do i get to work/participate in Ex's with my reserve unit before BMQ?
I have been accepted and next week is my Enrollment Ceremony. But from my knowledge the next bmq starts next January (2016).
So Do i or NAH


----------



## Eye In The Sky

It used to be 'no', you could not partake in field exercise until you were trained/semi-trained.

If you have no training, what worth do you have on an ex?  My experience is 'very little' and you're one more person I'd of had to almost literally babysit.


----------



## runormal

I believe there is a rule regarding not having BMQ-L and being able to sleep outside, however now that reserve basic does a mini field portion this might have changed. However I'm under the impression that this was/is the major factor allowing or prohibiting pats.

It is called the delta package, see the reply below 

When I was a new recruit there was very little training at the unit in fact I even did week night training with another unit. Now they have a dedicated training troop where they teach the basics of drill, voice procedure etc. 

I got to participate on a brigade ex as a new recruit it was a pretty cool experience to sit in the TOC and watch the ex happen, at mid night I even got to send a few radio checks.

I have friends who had similar experiences with their units.

The current unit that  I'm at has the pats at every training night at unit training weekend at the armouries.

My first major ex after SQ was a week long ex and when the duty officer asked me how experience I had on the radio and I said "zero", he was surprised that i was in a duty sig position. However after a week of mentoring by Mcpls, Cpl and various duty officers I was fairly sufficient.

Depends a lot on your trade and your unit. However once your basic starts you'll find that 2-3 weekends of BMQ is more than enough. However like eye said you aren't trained so it might not be glamourous work.


----------



## Maxadia

The "Delta" package has been added to BMQ since 2012, teaching soldiers the skills needed to keep from freezing overnight on FTX.  Without BMQ, you cannot go on an overnight ex, but as long as your unit is willing to bring you along, you may participate in day exercises.


----------



## azoute

Hi guys!

I know I've posted something similar to this in the French section, I'm sorry, but I didn't get a full answer and my question is more precise now.

Could someone please tell me what are the dates for the summer bmq this year? I'm french, from the region of Montreal, and applying for the reserve as a ncm. I have to do some summer courses for my university degree, from May to June 23rd, and I wonder if that makes it too late to do both my bmq and sq during the next summer (I have until the end of august)?

Thanks a lot


----------



## runormal

The dates aren't really going to help you. There _could _be a course on  June 24th, but if your unit doesn't have spots or if there are people infront of you in the que you will be SOL.

What is your trade? They've scaled back the SQ for everything except infantry it is now something like 14 days vice the original 26 or so (Infantry also no longer does SQ they have a DP 1 split into two mods).

All in all it _should_ be possible because the reserves has a vested interest in getting the High school through Basic + SQ so that highschool students with longer DP 1.0s (I.e Sigs, Engineers) can do 
their trades course the following summer. 

That being said, nothing *especially *with the military is a guarantee.

Even if you can only get the basic it is _possible_ that there will be an SQ on the weekends as well during the next year.

This is a question better directed for your recruiter.


----------



## azoute

Thank you for the info runormal! I know there's no guarantee but it helps me plan how I can balance my studies and the reserve.

I'm appying for intelligence operator. I'm at the end of the process. I called the recruitment center last week and they told me that they are finishing the background check, so I hope to have a place in the summer BMQ (or in the winter one, but it will probably be full) You say the SQ is now shorter. Do you know if that means the BMQ have been extended?

Thanks again!


----------



## runormal

No problem,

You say the SQ is now shorter. Do you know if that means the BMQ have been extended?

I _believe _it is still the same length 11 (11 weekends) how it has slightly changed since when I originally did basic. 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110362/post-1403858.html#msg1403858 
See Reply 41 They added the "Delta" portion but I'm not sure if this required an additional weekend. 

Here is the a discussion regarding the new BMQ-L course. As far as I'm aware they removed some weapons systems: Grenade, M72, C6 and the time in the field is less. 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/115327.0

Cheers :subbies:


----------



## Aaron97

I have my interview coming up in less than a week. I understand getting an offer and being slotted into BMQ can be as little as a month of around a year. I search up my local reserve BMQ dates and they begin in February. If for some unlikely reason I am fortunate enough to somehow get an offer, I have these questions:

1. During Reserve Weekend BMQ, I am expected to attend Parade nights or just the Weekend BMQ's?

2. In terms of stress/intensity, would Summer RESERVE BMQ be more stressful/intense since you are on a base and on course the whole time whereas weekend BMQ's, you return to your civilian life right after the weekend?

3. If I need to bus to my local reserve unit, can I do so in uniform (combats) as long as everything is worn up to standard


----------



## azoute

Hi there! I am in the application process myself, so I don't have any experience first hand, but I've read a lot of stuff on this forum and I have a friend who did a summer BMQ, so I can try to answer you. Obviously anyone with experience will help you better, but until then, here's what I think:

1. From what I heard, that depends on your unit. Some ask you to come in so you can pratice what you learned on your weekend, and some others don't want you until you've completed the course

2. I wonder it too... I think each has their pros and cons. On a summer bmq, you are always there, so it's harder physically (you don't have a whole week to recover) and it's harder for the lack of sleep too. I heard you get into the military routine better, but it's definitely intense and maybe, a more thorough experience. On the weekends bmq, you have your personal life to balance, and it can be stressful if you're a student and have a big workload. The stuff in the course is condensed, but the PT and everything else is the same (i heard).  

3. I think you can... but don't trust me on that.


----------



## stealthylizard

1) Ask your unit. I would personally try to go.  If you attend, you get paid. and you might learn stuff, even if its not the fun stuff.

2) Depends on what you consider stressful. I did a summer BMQ years and years ago (1996) and I didn't find it that bad.  I have never done a weekend BMQ course.  Nice thing about doing it all in one shot, is you get it done and over with, and the content might be better since they have the proper time to teach you everything instead of being constrained by a weekend. But if you can do a weekend BMQ right away, it means you are more beneficial to your unit, instead of sitting on the side lines until July.

3) Since the attack on Parliament Hill, some units have changed their policies on wearing of the uniform to and from training.  Check with your unit.


----------



## mariomike

Aaron97 said:
			
		

> 1. During Reserve Weekend BMQ, I am expected to attend Parade nights or just the Weekend BMQ's?



Attending parade night while on BMQ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/79728.0



			
				Aaron97 said:
			
		

> 2. In terms of stress/intensity, would Summer RESERVE BMQ be more stressful/intense since you are on a base and on course the whole time whereas weekend BMQ's, you return to your civilian life right after the weekend?



Difference between reserve's part-time BMQ and summer full-time BMQ?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/109707.0

Advice wanted - weekend or summer Reserve BMQ?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/32126.0

BMQ: Weekends Vs. Summer  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/26295.0

etc...



			
				Aaron97 said:
			
		

> 3. If I need to bus to my local reserve unit, can I do so in uniform (combats) as long as everything is worn up to standard





> Reserve Force.  Members of the Reserve Force shall not wear uniform except when: a.  on duty, or  proceeding to  or from their place of duty;


Reply #444 on: April 14, 2015
From, Wearing Uniform in Public (merged) 
18 pages.


----------



## runormal

Aaron97 said:
			
		

> I have my interview coming up in less than a week. I understand getting an offer and being slotted into BMQ can be as little as a month of around a year. I search up my local reserve BMQ dates and they begin in February. If for some unlikely reason I am fortunate enough to somehow get an offer, I have these questions:
> 
> 1. During Reserve Weekend BMQ, I am expected to attend Parade nights or just the Weekend BMQ's?


It depends I've been in two units and when I was on basic we didn't have much to do, but occasionally where invited to do some stuff. The unit I'm currently at has the PAT's coming out to everything. Like Stealthy said it is a unit by question, but if you can go. Your unit will tell you. They might also be able to help you with anything you are finding challenging. 



			
				Aaron97 said:
			
		

> 2. In terms of stress/intensity, would Summer RESERVE BMQ be more stressful/intense since you are on a base and on course the whole time whereas weekend BMQ's, you return to your civilian life right after the weekend?


I've done "_both_". I did a weekend BMQ, and a full time SQ (obviously not the same content, but similar), I think they both have their pro's and cons. 

Weekend BMQ Pros
- not necessary to take time off work (Usually)
- allows you to get your feet wet if you aren't sure
- Steady income for a students.
- You'll stay within your geographical area.
- You'll get qualified quicker. 

Weekend BMQ Cons
- Skill fade because the course drags on
- It takes time to "Switch ON" to Army mode back off to Civvy Mode. 
- Other Stressors could impact your performance (Relationships, School, Work). It is quite possible to take a show up already being in a shitty mood.
- If you are a student it is usually a challenge to balance, school, army, and social life. It usually just takes one bad semester  >.

Full Time SQ Pros
- It is all over in one shot
- You are solely focused on the course and really don't have much bothering you
- No Skill Fade
- You "Feel" like you are in the Army

Full Time SQ Cons
- If you don't get leave you can be kept at the base for the weekend and depending on your staff that will suck.
- Likely will be a lot farther away from your home so while you may have the weekend off you'll likely just drink beer.  :subbies:
- Challenge for people to get time off work
- If you are student and you can only get a full time basic in the summer and can't get on your 3's it will slow everything down. 


I think they both have their advantages. I think the Weekend Basic exists so that people can try the reserves before they convince their employer that they need 1 month or 2 months for a course in the summer. It also qualifies people quicker. There were times when I preferred the weekend basic and there was time when I preferred the part time.   



			
				Aaron97 said:
			
		

> 3. If I need to bus to my local reserve unit, can I do so in uniform (combats) as long as everything is worn up to standard


Shouldn't be a problem I routinely take the bus to ex to and from in combats. One thing to remember is that people may try and talk to you ask questions about you the army and in general so be prepared to answer in the best of your ability. If you don't know, you don't know. You also may get told to "Fuck off" or something on those lines. The worst I had was when some guy was drunk and gave me shit for about 20 minutes which was fun :nod:... All in all people are generally pretty helpful and genuinely curious about the army but there is the odd idiot here or there.

Point C: My basic made us bring everything (Ruck, 2 duffells and a barrack box). I never tried to take it on the bus because it is awkward enough with just a ruck sack. I got rides when I could and took cabs when I couldn't (out of pocket).  I've seen people do it, but it might be something to think about.


----------



## ZKC

Do you go to the training center friday night or Saturday morning?


----------



## ZKC

And how long did your process take? (Application -> starting BMQ)


----------



## George Wallace

If you are intending on joining the Reserves, you had best start by contacting the Reserve unit that you would desire to join.  They would have all the answers to these questions.


----------



## da1root

If you goto this site: http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruiter-110
Click on Quebec for Province, Montreal for City then click Search.  
On the Search page click on "Army Reserve" link and scroll down to the two units you mention, it gives contact information and the trades they're currently looking for.


----------



## Skeatah33

mariomike said:
			
		

> From Ask a CAF Recruiter,
> 
> How long is PRes BMQ on weekends?
> See also,
> 
> Weekend BMQ
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+weekend&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=jTtwVsr4BoON8QfnkY74BA&gws_rd=ssl



There are different schedules so it will depend on when you start. I started mid-October and will graduate mid-March.
It's 13 weekends which includes a half-day Friday night, full-day Saturday and full-day Sunday (usually done at 1600 or 1700).


----------



## Skeatah33

I just completed my 5th weekend on course. 

Weekend 2: weapons training. How to detail strip, field strip and proper cleaning/care was the first day. Second day started getting into stoppages, range commands, timings etc in preparation for the weapons handling test. 

Weekend 3: weapons training. We did a review on the first day and practice, practice, practice. Over and over until we could complete the test without looking. Second day we did our tests and a bit more learning as well as some platoon lectures mixed in.

Weekend 4: Range Weekend! This has been the best weekend thus far and I'm pretty sure it's going to be the highlight of BMQ. Day 1 was all testing. PWT-1 and PWT-2. PWT-2 also includes a night shoot. I should also mention that prior to this weekend we got a few nights with our units to enter the SAT's which is basically a high tech version of duck hunt with CO2 powered C7's. Day 2 we finished off the rest of the testing since our whole course couldn't complete it on day 1.

Weekend 5: Death by Powerpoint. We had platoon lectures all weekend about the CSD, harassment etc etc. Thankfully we were given permission to bring travel mugs and load em up with coffee during the day.

Overall, I'm loving the course so far and getting to know the other privates from different regiments. Quite a few... err... uhh... "interesting" guys but that's what makes it fun. 
Best piece of advise I received prior to starting course was to stay the grey man. Try to blend in. Don't be the keener brown nosing every chance you get but also stay off the instructors radar in terms of being the worse in your class. The only thing I was a keener on was doing a mag load by hand. My section 2IC (2nd in command) challenged me to beat the 36 sec record he's seen. I did it in 29 seconds for a full 30 round magazine. Other than that, be grey, and don't get caught lookin like crap for inspections.


----------



## Loachman

Merged.


----------



## mariomike

See also,

A Reservist Weekend BMQ (To be updated as course progresses)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/81390.0

Pay/Expenses during reserve weekend BMQ? 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/112042.0

Started Reserve BMQ (Weekends)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/25044.0

Requesting a Weekend off during Weekend BMQ Course  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/120645.25

First BMQ Weekend turned out dysfunctional!!! 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/25949.0

BMQ Weekend Training  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/63835.0/nowap.html

Preparing for first Reserve BMQ weekend
http://army.ca/forums/threads/24945.0

weekend block course BMQ  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23840.0/nowap.html

Weekend BMQ Course  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/34433.0/nowap.html

BMQ Weekends  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/31164.0/nowap.html

BMQ Weekend Training  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/63835.0/nowap.html

Weekend BMQ
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+++Weekend+BMQ&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=AGRwVuuDKoON8QfnkY74BA&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## dece74

Sweet thread man, keep us posted!


----------



## ZKC

Sergeant Laen said:
			
		

> If you goto this site: http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruiter-110
> Click on Quebec for Province, Montreal for City then click Search.
> On the Search page click on "Army Reserve" link and scroll down to the two units you mention, it gives contact information and the trades they're currently looking for.



Well that's the thing. I can't seem to get a hold of anyone right now. I emailed first, they told me to call. I called the Recruitment center many times, only to receive a voicemail that tells me to call back (I'm still full time student so I can't answer my phone anytime), and no luck with the regiment I'd like to join either. 

I just noticed I posted this in the wrong topic (I thought I was creating a thread) and I apologize for that.


----------



## mariomike

ZKC said:
			
		

> I just noticed I posted this in the wrong topic (I thought I was creating a thread) and I apologize for that.



I think the thread you created in Ask a CAF Recruiter was moved out of it and merged here. 



			
				ZKC said:
			
		

> And how long did your process take? (Application -> starting BMQ)



TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0


----------



## ZKC

mariomike said:
			
		

> I think the thread you created in Ask a CAF Recruiter was moved out of it and merged here.



Ah now it makes sense



> TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0



I figured...I just wanted to get an estimate to know what to expect (because if I wanted to do BMQ on weekends I'd have to start clearing out my schedule now)


----------



## mariomike

ZKC said:
			
		

> Ah now it makes sense
> 
> I figured...I just wanted to get an estimate to know what to expect (because if I wanted to do BMQ on weekends I'd have to start clearing out my schedule now)



If you look at the Application Process Samples thread, it may give you an idea. But, it also shows how much the Timings vary between applicants.
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/13064/post-56130.html#msg56130


----------



## ZKC

mariomike said:
			
		

> If you look at the Application Process Samples thread, it may give you an idea. But, it also shows how much the Timings vary between applicants.
> http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/13064/post-56130.html#msg56130



Thanks!


----------



## mariomike

ZKC said:
			
		

> Thanks!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## somedaysapper

This is a great thread, Skeatah33. Thanks for taking the time to put it together. I'll be following closely as my BMQ starts in Feb.


----------



## mariomike

Saw this in Ask a CAF Recruiter,



			
				ZKC said:
			
		

> What are the programs/courses that come after BMQ for Infantry Soldier in Reserves? How long are they and are they available as part-time (weekend)  courses?



This information, from a Moderator, this year, may help,



			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> PRes infantry have to do three courses to get qualified to the basic level in their trade. The first is BMQ which in the army reserves will usually but not always be part time on weekends for about 10-12 weekends depending on little adjustments to schedule. The next course is DP1.1 Infantry, which can be either part time or full time. Total training duration is roughyl four weeks full time equivalent, so if it's done part time on weekends it'll be a similar length.That one focuses mostly on getting trained up on the various weapons we employ. Finally, DP1.2 infantry is a month long full time course where you spend much of the time in the field employing all of the above at the section and platoon level doing various tactical exercises. Once you graduate DP1.2, you're at the Operationally Functional Point for a reserve infanteer and you can participate fully in training at your reserve unit.



Also from a Moderator, Reply #8,



			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Talk to your unit recruiter about your availability. He (or she) will have current knowledge and experience of what courses are most likely to be conducted by your unit or brigade and how they may fit your availability. While some courses *CAN* be run on a full or part time schedule, they may only be conducted in one format or the other (i.e., either summer full time or fall/winter part time, but not necessarily both). Once a course is scheduled, there's not a lot of flexibility for individuals. If a course is scheduled to run 2 or 3 weekends per month over four months, and you're only available one weekend per month, then you won't be completing that course. You will need to examine your personal situation with a critical approach, and an understanding of what the commitment will be if you join the unit you are interested in. Don't complete the recruiting process and then discover there's no workable training option.


----------



## ZKC

mariomike said:
			
		

> Saw this in Ask a CAF Recruiter,
> 
> This information, from a Moderator, this year, may help,
> 
> Also from a Moderator, Reply #8,


Thanks, I saw them too, but I also saw another mod saying that SQ (I assume that's DP1.1?) is only full time... Which is why I turned to the recruiters on the forum (local recruitment center is closed for holidays).


----------



## PuckChaser

SQ is for non-combat arms types to learn field skills. It's taught before a DP1 course, not sure if it's still required for PRes infantry.


----------



## mariomike

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> SQ is for non-combat arms types to learn field skills. It's taught before a DP1 course, not sure if it's still required for PRes infantry.



Saw this from earlier in the year,



			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> PRes BMQ(L) or SQ for infantry is no longer a stand alone course it is incorporated into the DP 1 Infantry course.


----------



## PuckChaser

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## ZKC

mariomike said:
			
		

> Saw this from earlier in the year,


Ahh

Thanks guys!


----------



## mariomike

Good luck.


----------



## Eb1443

Hey! this is my first post so apologies if I am asking a question that has already been posted! I just have a few questions regarding BMQ! Can I do BMQ this summer without making any other committments of doing military courses? I'm currently doing my degree and I plan on becoming a reservist once I am done. The reason I am interested in joining BMQ is because it is during the summer( The only free time I have) and I have been interested in joining the military as a reservist for a long time.
-Can someone tell me about the qualifications needed?
-Where will BMQ take place? I live in BC, near vancouver.
-and mainly, Can I just do BMQ  this summer without signing up for any other military commitments such as parades, ect, as I will be busy with school until I am done!

Sorry for the dumb questions, I am pretty oblivious when it comes to the military but I'd love to learn as I worked at the base as a civilian this summer.

Thanks in advance for all the replies  Sorry for any typos!


----------



## mariomike

Eb1443 said:
			
		

> Hey! this is my first post so apologies if I am asking a question that has already been posted!



This may help,

Summer BMQ
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+summer+BMQ&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=tmB_VoT4OMyC8QeH3KK4Cg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+%22summer+BMQ%22


----------



## PuckChaser

If you can't commit to working a few evenings and a weekend or two a month as a reservist, don't waste yours or the CAF's time. Plenty of people have been able to juggle university along with reserve commitments before and after you. 

The Reserves are not just a summer job, and most BMQs are on weekends throughout the school year. You can apply for excused drill and training for the school year, but I expect it would be denied if you tried it immediately after joining.


----------



## AgentSmith

Eb1443 said:
			
		

> Hey! this is my first post so apologies if I am asking a question that has already been posted! I just have a few questions regarding BMQ! Can I do BMQ this summer without making any other committments of doing military courses? I'm currently doing my degree and I plan on becoming a reservist once I am done. The reason I am interested in joining BMQ is because it is during the summer( The only free time I have) and I have been interested in joining the military as a reservist for a long time.
> -Can someone tell me about the qualifications needed?
> -Where will BMQ take place? I live in BC, near vancouver.
> -and mainly, Can I just do BMQ  this summer without signing up for any other military commitments such as parades, ect, as I will be busy with school until I am done!
> 
> Sorry for the dumb questions, I am pretty oblivious when it comes to the military but I'd love to learn as I worked at the base as a civilian this summer.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the replies  Sorry for any typos!



No. You can't just join to do BMQ. If you join the reserves you are joining the military so you can't join, do BMQ and quit. It would be a waste of your time, the CF's time and you'd be denying another applicant who wanted to commit to the military the chance to do so. If you don't want to commit to actually doing what's required of you in the military, don't bother filling out the application.


----------



## mariomike

Eb1443 said:
			
		

> Hey! this is my first post so apologies if I am asking a question that has already been posted! I just have a few questions regarding BMQ! Can I do BMQ this summer without making any other committments of doing military courses? I'm currently doing my degree and I plan on becoming a reservist once I am done. The reason I am interested in joining BMQ is because it is during the summer( The only free time I have) and I have been interested in joining the military as a reservist for a long time.



To add to the advice from PuckChaser and AgentSmith, you may wish to read this,

Exempt Drill and Training Form - Merged  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/31042.25

See also,

ED&T
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+ED%26T&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=XzWAVrH1O-KM8Qf-8regBQ&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Loachman

Welcome to Army.ca, Eb1443.

Before you post anything else, spend some time reading through older threads and learning to use the Search Function.

Note how long some of those threads are. That is because people keep asking the same questions again and again in new threads rather than doing a little work themselves. We DS then have to waste our time merging or culling them, and new members who have sufficient motivation to look before asking then have to waste their time reading the same things again and again.

If, after exhausting your abilities, you still cannot find an answer, and have actually discovered one of the rarest of the rare - a truly unique question - feel free to pose it and we will then be very happy to provide an answer.


----------



## azoute

I'm a little late, but thanks again for the info runormal! I understand the BMQ is now 5 weeks and the BMQ-L is around 3 weeks (if full-time).

I hope my unit will accept me in January or February. I can't wait to start training!  

Cheers!


----------



## kiwiii

With reserve bmq is 4 week during summer or you can do it during week end


----------



## George Wallace

kiwiii

Welcome to army.ca

Please READ before you post a question that has already been asked hundreds of times already.


----------



## Chowder2016

So a few days ago i got an email for the job offer as an infantry soldier. Of course i accepted. But i go to st jean on march 12th! I have been going to the gym a couple times a week when i could. I thought when they would give me a job offer i would have at least 1-3 months before i head to BMQ. Then i would start really prepping myself and training hard for a couple months leading to BMQ. but now i have two weeks to get into the best possible shape. I have decent (not perfect) upper body strength and I'm a fast runner, BUT i cant run for too long, I'd like to say its my only weakness, but im not sure, im 6ft 165lbs and 18 years old. Could anyone give me any advice on how to prepare my mind and body for BMQ within two weeks? 
NOTE: i currently work Night Shift 11:30pm-7am and my sleeping pattern is all screwed up. How bad will this affect me? My last day there is the 4th of march. Im hoping that i could get my sleeping pattern back together by the 12th? Thanks for any help. Much appreciated


----------



## Zombie

Do as many pushups as you can, add in some pullups and situps and run 5-10 km at a slower pace. Do all of this as often as possible. Keep an open mind, work hard, help your buddies and the rest will take care of itself. Remember, doing these things will only go towards making things slightly easier for you, it will still be tough. How badly your sleep pattern affects you depends on you.


----------



## Arty39

You should be able to get your sleep sorted out in a few days, I've work the night shift a few times. I don't I slept the first few nights anyways in basic. Can you run a 5km in like 25 mins? You run as a platoon not as individuals.


----------



## Respectyouall

I can't help you with bmq as I have not been selected yet, so it's not my place to say anything. However, to reverse your sleep pattern I do know all about. Simply put, after your last shift do not go to sleep until at least 10 pm that day, I realize that isn't easy but it works. That night don't let yourself sleep more then 8 hrs then stay awake next day until at least 11pm before going to bed. You will not feel so great those two days however it is the fastest way to reverse your sleeping habit. I have had to do this more then once in my lifetime and it works like a charm. Hope this helps, good luck at BMQ and congratulations!!


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Also, consider dropping a 10mg melatonin about 10 minutes before you go to bed the first few nights you are adjusting your sleep.  Turn off all lights, or at least turn them down...an hour'ish or so before you plan on sleeping.

Go to bed 'clean'; no iPhone, laptop, TV etc on.  Set your body up to sleep and then let it.

I adjust my sleep pattern fairly regularly in my line of work, sometimes more than once a week.  This sleep discipline can work.

Turning the lights off will help; when it is bright, your body will not produce melatonin.  Once it is dark (or your brain thinks it is...), you will release some melatonin.  The 10mg supplement will likely have you drop off to sleep in a matter of a minute once it is in your bloodstream (the ones I buy are placed under the tongue) if you set your sleep area up for actual sleep.

Reference training...train as hard as you can without injuring yourself.  Don't show up to BMQ already injured.

 :2c:


----------



## Pusser

RELAX!

If you're going to the gym and/or running a few times a week, you'll be fine.  It doesn't matter how many push-ups you can do - no one is being assessed for that anymore.  If your instructors don't think you're doing enough push-ups fast enough, they'll yell at you, but they'll yell at you anyway.  Don't take it personally and carry on.

People get too bent out of shape over "preparing" for BMQ/BMOQ.  If you're in reasonable shape (i.e. running/working out a few times a week at a moderate pace), you will be just fine and probably better prepared than others on the course.  If you have only two weeks to go before BMQ, keep your runs/workouts MODERATE.  Do not go crazy.  Do not risk injury before you get there.

Again, RELAX.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Chowder2016 said:
			
		

> So a few days ago i got an email for the job offer as an infantry soldier. Of course i accepted. But i go to st jean on march 12th! I have been going to the gym a couple times a week when i could. I thought when they would give me a job offer i would have at least 1-3 months before i head to BMQ. Then i would start really prepping myself and training hard for a couple months leading to BMQ. but now i have two weeks to get into the best possible shape. I have decent (not perfect) upper body strength and I'm a fast runner, BUT i cant run for too long, I'd like to say its my only weakness, but im not sure, im 6ft 165lbs and 18 years old. Could anyone give me any advice on how to prepare my mind and body for BMQ within two weeks?
> NOTE: i currently work Night Shift 11:30pm-7am and my sleeping pattern is all screwed up. How bad will this affect me? My last day there is the 4th of march. Im hoping that i could get my sleeping pattern back together by the 12th? Thanks for any help. Much appreciated



It takes a few days for your sleep patterns to adjust, going from night shifts to day shifts won't be too bad.

What I DO suggest you do is start limiting yourself to 5-6 hours of sleep a night.  

As soon as you wake up brush your choppers and shave your face as fast as you can without jihading yourself. 

Be able to wake up and shave in under 5 minutes if possible.

Max out your push ups and sit ups 3 times a day.   

Do an hour of running at least 3 times a week.


Basically going through basic training is a system shock. Little sleep, poor sleeping conditions, stress, random physical shit you have to do and physical excretion, different food, dumb roomates.   By subjecting your body to lack of sleep, stress, push ups and runs and all that stuff you're basically inoculating your body. When you get to basic and this stuff happens you'll be _less_ fucked up then if you didn't and (in theory) you'll perform somewhat better than your peers.

You're going to the infantry. Save being a greyman for other (no less noble) trades. Volunteer for every single job and task, especially the shittiest ones. Push yourself until you puke on PT. Punish yourself for not scoring perfect on every test or inspection.

Be like Rodger Young.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> As soon as you wake up brush your choppers and shave your face as fast as you can *without jihading yourself*.



 :rofl:


----------



## mrbill

BMQ for myself was a lot easier than I expected. I started to prepare almost a year before I got my offer, thinking it was going to be pretty intense... I'm standing a hair under 6", and was about 160lbs going in. I was also 34 years old going in.. which I thought was going to make things tough.. turns out, the pt was not near as tough as I was expecting. I'm a terrible runner, but we didn't do much running. Most of the stress was all in your head for the most part. Sure, they are going to make you do a bunch of push ups (no more than 25 at a time) and they will yell at you, but it doesn't matter how good you do, they will yell at you anyway. Just keep in mind, it's just a game and you just have to learn to play along. I had a lot of fun with it during my 3 months there. bed at 11 awake and ready to go by 5. You will be giving impossible timings to meet and be told you're a failure for not making it. Just do your best, and don't take anything personally. Unless you REALLY do suck, in which case, you will know. There will a few little reviews with you along the way where you can talk one on one with your instructor to find out what you are exceeding in, and they will tell you where you need to focus. They won't be yelling at you at this point lol..


----------



## Chowder2016

Thanks for the help guys! I have another question, I've only ever used an electric shaver for the past few years I've been shaving, am i aloud to bring my electric shaver? Or do you have to use regular throw out razors? I prefer electric razors because they are faster t shave with, easier, and dont irritate my skin afterwards. Thanks!


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Joining instructions for CFLRS

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page

You will need disposables for your locker layout.  Electric will likely depend on staff.


----------



## izzy1

hey, so im really new here but im being sworn in this week for army reserves, im wondering what bmq is like for reserves, do i do it over the summer or weekends and do i have a choice with the two? and what are the minimum physical requirements? i easily passed the FORCE test but push-ups are not my strong point. and where would BMQ take place for me? im a Vancouver resident. THANKS


----------



## sarahsmom

These are all good questions to ask your unit when you parade with them on the first night. Or to ask at your swearing in ceremony.
As for the minimum physical requirements, it's a moot point. You passed, you are (almost) in, and your staff will not be concerned with the minimum. They will be trying to push you way past your comfort point.
Good luck!


----------



## CanuckMarksman

Hey, I've just recently finished my application for Infantry Reserves, with the Grey & Simcoe Foresters.

I'm wondering if anyone can tell me how long BMQ is for reserves, is it different for other reserve units, and is it different from regular force BMQ? 

I'd need to notify my current employer of the month(s) I'll be away for.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## godspeedinfinity

I know Weekend BMQ has been covered often, but I am in an especially odd predicament. I was sworn in a one day ago and start BMQ this weekend. I just got my kit yesterday so I know nothing about it. On the BMQ Info sheet, there is no kit list. We are going in on a saturday, so I think maybe we are going to go over kits then? No idea.

Should everything in my kit be out of the wrappers they came in? (ex:socks loose, uniforms loose, gas mask loose, etc) Also, does anyone have any experience with starting their reserves part-time BMQ on a saturday? I thought they were usually on fridays - sunday....


Thanks.


----------



## mariomike

godspeedinfinity said:
			
		

> I know Weekend BMQ has been covered often,



For future reference, perhaps Weekend BMQ is ready for a merge,

Weekend BMQ - What to expect 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/120804.0

A Reservist Weekend BMQ (To be updated as course progresses)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/81390.0

Pay/Expenses during reserve weekend BMQ? 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/112042.0

Started Reserve BMQ (Weekends)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/25044.0

Requesting a Weekend off during Weekend BMQ Course  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/120645.25

First BMQ Weekend turned out dysfunctional!!! 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/25949.0

BMQ Weekend Training  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/63835.0/nowap.html

Preparing for first Reserve BMQ weekend
http://army.ca/forums/threads/24945.0

weekend block course BMQ  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23840.0/nowap.html

Weekend BMQ Course  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/34433.0/nowap.html

BMQ Weekends  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/31164.0/nowap.html

BMQ Weekend Training  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/63835.0/nowap.html

Weekend BMQ
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+++Weekend+BMQ&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=AGRwVuuDKoON8QfnkY74BA&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## DAA

godspeedinfinity said:
			
		

> I know Weekend BMQ has been covered often, but I am in an especially odd predicament. I was sworn in a one day ago and start BMQ this weekend. I just got my kit yesterday so I know nothing about it. On the BMQ Info sheet, there is no kit list. We are going in on a saturday, so I think maybe we are going to go over kits then? No idea.
> 
> Should everything in my kit be out of the wrappers they came in? (ex:socks loose, uniforms loose, gas mask loose, etc) Also, does anyone have any experience with starting their reserves part-time BMQ on a saturday? I thought they were usually on fridays - sunday....
> Thanks.



So you have your "kit" and not surprisingly, you have no idea what to do with it nor how to use it.  Just bring all of what you were issued on your first day of BMQ and they will get you straightened out.   Don't sweat it, not like you are the first person to have this happen to you.


----------



## hockey_10000

hey all

i wanted to know when do i get to choose whether i want to do weekend bmq or summer bmq ? i just enrolled went to drop my documents now im waiting to do the tests (physical/aptitude)

also im in the province of Quebec i don't know if the procedure is different here 

thanks


----------



## mariomike

hockey_10000 said:
			
		

> i just enrolled went to drop my documents now im waiting to do the tests (physical/aptitude)



Perhaps you meant, "I just applied."? 



			
				hockey_10000 said:
			
		

> i wanted to know when do i get to choose whether i want to do weekend bmq or summer bmq ?



Probably after you are enrolled?


----------



## runormal

mariomike said:
			
		

> Perhaps you meant, "I just applied."?
> 
> Probably after you are enrolled?



For what it is worth OP is a Franco, but good on you for correcting him/her. 

IF you enroll in time, and if there spots on a summer course you could get to on a full time course. If there aren't spots if you aren't available for whatever the dates are, you will be loaded on a weekend course. Likely around September or October... It depends on you, your unit and your battle school.


----------



## hockey_10000

alright thanks for the answers but i want to do my bmq on weekends im kinda buzy on weekdays do i get to choose ? and do you have an idea when i get to choose is it before or after all the test ?


----------



## krimynal

chances are , if you are applying right now and get REALLY lucky , you might get loaded on a Summer Full Time BMQ.  But that's all depending on the time the paper and the application take. 

If you miss the summer BMQ, You might be lucky and get on a Weekend BMQ in fall / winter.  But like I said.  Right now just apply , focuss on doing the CFAT , make sure to get a good score , then see what's going to happen.


----------



## runormal

hockey_10000 said:
			
		

> alright thanks for the answers but i want to do my bmq on weekends im kinda buzy on weekdays do i get to choose ? and do you have an idea when i get to choose is it before or after all the test ?



You'll find out once you swear in. 

JUst tell your unit you aren't available for full time basics.

Keep in mind that you have a 2 month course as infanteer that will be done in the summer, full time. So make sure you can accomplish that. I believe you can split i into two 1 month mods, but regardless you will need to find some time to commit full time.


----------



## hockey_10000

alright thanks guys !


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

No one has inquired as to which Unit this person joined. Everyone assumed "Army".

If s/he joined the Naval reserves, then s/he has no choice in the matter: It's a summer BMQ.


----------



## George Wallace

OBD

In their French posts they said they were joining a Reserve Infantry unit.


----------



## thecanadianwarrior

I was wondering, since I got assigned my BMQ for reserves that I will start on June 28th, are weekends off? Im doing the BMQ full time 5 weeks and I dont know if I can get off base on the weekends. Thank you.


----------



## azoute

Hi! I'm waiting to know if I'm on the BMQ starting May 25th or June 28th. You got the news today? I know mine will be in Laval, you?

For the weekends, I heard it depends on the staff and how well the group is doing!

Cheers!  [


----------



## Nfld Sapper

thecanadianwarrior said:
			
		

> I was wondering, since I got assigned my BMQ for reserves that I will start on June 28th, are weekends off? Im doing the BMQ full time 5 weeks and I dont know if I can get off base on the weekends. Thank you.



 :crystalball:

Depends on how good or bad your course does during the week....


----------



## runormal

I would assume you aren't getting the weekend off. Then  if you get them off it will be better. (I.e don't book any trips or hotels until you get off the base)

On my 3's we had to work every other Saturday as we needed to make up time due to external factors.

Likewise one long weekend on my 3's. I didn't think we were going to get off after shenanigans that started on Wednesday before the weekend which was unfortunate as I had foolishy booked a hotel and made plans to meet my ex  (girlfriend at the time) in a nearby town. 


It depends on you, your course mates, staff, course and base.


----------



## Loachman

Merged.

Half of my posts seem to say that...

thecanadianwarrior - Please look around for existing threads in future and help keep my post count down.


----------



## Kate22

So I am doing my reserve BMQ this summer full time and I'd like to know if I have weekends off. I really need them off for my civilian job, will they let me? If they do, will I get off Friday night or Saturday morning?


----------



## LightFighter

Weekends off on course are never a guarantee. On your BMQ, you may get some weekends off, or none at all. As well, a weekend off could still see you confined to the base.


----------



## runormal

I wouldn't ever plan on going into a course and expecting a weekend off. If you get one great, if not it isn't the end of the world. 

I personally never "lost" a weekend (Though there are several times when I felt that we as a course should have...)  but on my 3's we had to work ever other Saturday just to cover all of the content. I suppose on SQ due to being in the field we got two days off but it was two days during the week. 

This question also depends on where you are you doing your basic, your staff and everyone else on your course. 

As always "it depends"


----------



## PuckChaser

Any weekends I had "off", I was confined to base, and those weekends were late in the course.


----------



## mariomike

Kate22 said:
			
		

> I am doing my reserve BMQ this summer full time and I'd like to know if I have weekends off.



For reference, perhaps "Reserve BMQ/Basic Weekends Off?" will be merged with "Summer BMQ for the reserve (2016)." 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121285.0

See also,

Summer BMQ
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++summer+bmq&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=YA5CV-XuHMWC8QfDgZawAg&gws_rd=ssl

eg:

A few questions about reserve training
https://army.ca/forums/threads/117770.0
OP: "Do you generaly get weekends off during summer training?"

etc...

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## ZKC

runormal said:
			
		

> The dates aren't really going to help you. There _could _be a course on  June 24th, but if your unit doesn't have spots or if there are people infront of you in the que you will be SOL.
> 
> What is your trade? They've scaled back the SQ for everything except infantry it is now something like 14 days vice the original 26 or so (Infantry also no longer does SQ they have a DP 1 split into two mods).
> 
> All in all it _should_ be possible because the reserves has a vested interest in getting the High school through Basic + SQ so that highschool students with longer DP 1.0s (I.e Sigs, Engineers) can do
> their trades course the following summer.
> 
> That being said, nothing *especially *with the military is a guarantee.
> 
> Even if you can only get the basic it is _possible_ that there will be an SQ on the weekends as well during the next year.
> 
> This is a question better directed for your recruiter.



I'm going on PRes BMQ next week, and got a few questions:

1- Unfortunately, I won't be available for BMQ-L this summer. Will I be able to do it part-time, before next summer? I really want to be qualified after next summer.
2- I'm joining as an ACISS, and you said that we have a longer DP1. Would you happen to know how long is it?

Thanks!

P.S. Yes BMQ is still 11 weekends (or in my case, 22 weekdays)


----------



## runormal

ZKC said:
			
		

> I'm going on PRes BMQ next week, and got a few questions:
> 
> 
> 
> ZKC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- Unfortunately, I won't be available for BMQ-L this summer. Will I be able to do it part-time, before next summer? I really want to be qualified after next summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that course will be run during the training year. I've seen a course being run on the weekends for the past two years.. No guarantees by any means, but ideally yes. It is only something short like 14 training days or something now, so in a perfect world yes. However this depends on your brigade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZKC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2- I'm joining as an ACISS, and you said that we have a longer DP1. Would you happen to know how long is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is two months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZKC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Yes BMQ is still 11 weekends (or in my case, 22 weekdays)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! Good to know
> 
> Have fun on basic  ;D
Click to expand...


----------



## Carntsen

Hi All, 
I start BMQ on July 4 for Reserves at CFB Meaford, reporting in on July 3. 
Anyone else in this session? 
....Getting Nervous


----------



## Radland1

Carntsen said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> I start BMQ on July 4 for Reserves at CFB Meaford, reporting in on July 3.
> Anyone else in this session?
> ....Getting Nervous



I will be in on this course. Are you meeting at Dennison? 
P.s I never got a kit list of items to bring, are we expected to bring the winter kit as well?


----------



## MJP

Radland1 said:
			
		

> I will be in on this course. Are you meeting at Dennison?
> P.s I never got a kit list of items to bring, are we expected to bring the winter kit as well?



You don't need your winter kit.


----------



## alal1357

Also in this session! A bit nervous too but also excited.


----------



## ShadowBlazer

Hey guys, I am also coming to BMQ on July 4th (arriving on July 3rd ofc) but does anyone know what we're supposed to  bring and what we're wearing on that day?


----------



## HarleyRobin

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page#annex-a

That's really weird you guys didn't get sent the joining instructions. If the link works everything is on that page, the kit list is closer to the bottom of the page but other than the documents and cash you have to bring, you only need to bring the "Civilian clothing" and "Other articles" lists, the other ones you get at Canex at BMQ.

Congrats and good luck! Must feel crazy to be leaving tomorrow


----------



## brihard

HarleyRobin said:
			
		

> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page#annex-a
> 
> That's really weird you guys didn't get sent the joining instructions. If the link works everything is on that page, the kit list is closer to the bottom of the page but other than the documents and cash you have to bring, you only need to bring the "Civilian clothing" and "Other articles" lists, the other ones you get at Canex at BMQ.
> 
> Congrats and good luck! Must feel crazy to be leaving tomorrow



As reservists, they'll have already been issued their military kit. I've spoken with the lad already, he was not provided with a kit list. Someone didn't do their job. I told him to bring everything the CAF gave him, and gave him a short list of civilian items to bring as well.


----------



## Radland1

If I already have my kit, should I arrive at Denison in my full combat fatigues? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## brihard

Have you been taught how to wear it? If not, then no, because you'll look like a bag of smashed poo. As an aside, since you're on this course we're you given a kit list you could provide to your colleague who posted above? That would be one of those "looking after your buddy" things that we try to instill.


----------



## MJP

Radland1 said:
			
		

> If I already have my kit, should I arrive at Denison in my full combat fatigues?
> 
> Thanks for the help



Show up in civvies, you haven't been taught how to wear your uniform yet as silly as that sounds.  You can have your uniform ready to go in one of your bags just in case as well.


----------



## Radland1

Brihard said:
			
		

> Have you been taught how to wear it? If not, then no, because you'll look like a bag of smashed poo. As an aside, since you're on this course we're you given a kit list you could provide to your colleague who posted above? That would be one of those "looking after your buddy" things that we try to instill.



Hey BriHard, thanks for the pointer, I will wear regular business casual clothing. Regarding the kit list, I wasn't given one so I decided to pack everything minus the winter gear. If I had a kit list I would gladly post it for the rest of the members going on this course.


----------



## brihard

Two recruits from two different units on the same course with no kit list. Face meet Palm.

To the other guy I talked to earlier- on reflection, you can probably safely not bring winter kit.


----------



## buddy98

any help would be greatly appricated

p.s its BMQ


----------



## dapaterson

I've heard of shaping a beret, but never shaving a beret...


----------



## mariomike

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I've heard of shaping a beret, but never shaving a beret...



It seems some do,

https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+shave+beret&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=sI8aWILUIISN8Qef94CoCg&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## the 48th regulator

mariomike said:
			
		

> It seems some do,
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+shave+beret&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=sI8aWILUIISN8Qef94CoCg&gws_rd=ssl



Where??

https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+shave+beret&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=sI8aWILUIISN8Qef94CoCg&gws_rd=ssl#safe=off&q=site:army.ca+%22shave+a+beret%22


----------



## mariomike

John Tescione said:
			
		

> Where??



"Some people shave their berets, others don't."

"Shaving it will help, but go buy a cheap pack of razors from the dollar store" 

"Then your going to have to shave it with a razor"

"take a disposable razor and shave the beret to remove the excess fuzz."

"My buddies told me otherwise so they took it from me, cut the liner out, made me shave it, soak it hot water, and then slapped it on my head."

"Then your going to have to shave it with a razor well make that a few razor, do both the outside and inside." 

"Then take a razor and shave all the fuzzy bits off."

"I told them to shave there beret."

etc...

https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+shave+beret&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=sI8aWILUIISN8Qef94CoCg&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## NavalMoose

Is this a euphemism for strange activities during basic training?


----------



## OldSolduer

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I've heard of shaping a beret, but never shaving a beret...



In 35+ years I've never shaved a beret or even heard of it until this morning.

Go on line and order a new beret from Logistiks.....

Honestly.....shaving a beret....  :facepalm:


----------



## brihard

I have legitimately heard of shaving a beret numerous times over, but always second hand.

I, for one, revel in how perfect this particular new guy anecdote is. A hairy/linty beret quite understandably became The Biggest Thing In The World. Our New Guy searched (as we encourage him to do), and stumbled upon the 'shave your beret' advice. New Guy goes and literally shaves a hole in his beret, which as we all know is actually basically just one big pressed piece of lint that gradually dismantles itself minutes before each and every insepction. Now finding himself with a fingernail sized hole in his beret, and a dumb-yet-relatively-understandable reasont hat his instructors will treat as -the-biggest-deal-ever-in-the-whole-world, New Guy is now in a minor but very justified panic.

Nobody got hurt, no fires were set intentionally or accidentally (yet), nobody was or will be charged, it's Op-Honour compatible, and the only people excluded are Highlanders, which we're used to anyway.

We await at this point just a single conniption fit from a MCpl, one more from a WO, and an exasperated, pained, yet tolerant trip to clothing stores with the Cpl who is the course admin -lackey.

Ah, the sweet innocence of recruits.


----------



## ModlrMike

Maybe very small amount of superglue applied extremely carefully from the inside can give you a temporary repair. Dispense a small amount onto a piece of paper, and use a pin or needle to take small amounts. Apply directly on the edge of the hole and gently press the two edges together. Using the thicker kind of superglue would be better than the thinner. And stop shaving your beret. Sheesh....  :facepalm:


----------



## Pusser

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Maybe very small amount of superglue applied extremely carefully from the inside can give you a temporary repair. Dispense a small amount onto a piece of paper, and use a pin or needle to take small amounts. Apply directly on the edge of the hole and gently press the two edges together. Using the thicker kind of superglue would be better than the thinner. And stop shaving your beret. Sheesh....  :facepalm:



This is probably the best advice for a quick solution.  You will likely need to get yourself a new beret though.  I wouldn't worry about a shiny band if you choose to get one from a surplus store.  That used to be the standard issue and you could always say that you must have been issued an older one.  Having old kit in stores is nothing new  ;D.

As for the seriousness of your "crime," it's not.  No one gets kicked out of the CAF for having a hole in their beret.  It was an accident and your explanation to your instructors (if they even notice) will result in nothing more than a lot of bluster.  Sure, they may yell and may perhaps make inappropriate comments about your heritage, but it's all really just an act and that will be the end of it.  After making a big production out of it, your instructors will likely excuse themselves and go someplace away from the students so they can kill themselves laughing about it.  It will give them stories to tell amongst their peers later over a beer.  You will have given your instructors a moment of mirth and that's not so bad.  Really, is it wrong to make a MCpl happy?

Having said this, don't make a habit of this sort of thing.  Once is funny and even you will laugh about it in the future.  Twice is less funny.  Multiple times and we start to wonder...  Don't be the guy who's always shaving holes in his beret - keep it whole.


----------



## jaysfan17

I finished basic this past summer and some of the guys would shave the beret. It was the dumbest thing I've ever seen and heard of. It creates a mess and if not properly cleaned it will be found in the inspection. I was the only one in my tent (out of 6) who did not shave my beret and the instructors didn't care (ie: I turned out fine). Some say it makes the beret look better, however you're playing with fire if you ask me. 

Quick story: One of the PO2's caught one of the recruits shaving their beret and he was given an earful. I remember hearing "this is destruction of the Queen's property."

My advice to recruits would be do not tamper with your kit. It's that simple.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

luttrellfan said:
			
		

> I finished basic this past summer and some of the guys would shave the beret. It was the dumbest thing I've ever seen and heard of. It creates a mess and if not properly cleaned it will be found in the inspection. I was the only one in my tent (out of 6) who did not shave my beret and the instructors didn't care (ie: I turned out fine). Some say it makes the beret look better, however you're playing with fire if you ask me.
> 
> Quick story: One of the PO2's caught one of the recruits shaving their beret and he was given an earful. I remember hearing "this is destruction of the Queen's property."
> 
> My advice to recruits would be do not tamper with your kit. It's that simple.



It's a Next-To-Skin item, it's not like it will be returned and recycled to someone else... Hell, you can even keep your beret after retirement. 

"Queen's property" .... Haha haha

I personally did use a Gillette Trac2 razor and very, *very* gently shaved the excess fuzz off my beret. I also did it while it was wet to avoid any unnecessary nicks or cuts (to the beret).

Looks great, a lot better than some berets, but it was my own personal decision and understood the risks.


----------



## CPC Victor1

Hello
Does anybody know the dates for weekend BMQ in 2017 in lower mainland BC?  I searched everywhere, got some info, but not really in BC. Just wanted to see if there is anybody out there who knows about the possible dates in the new year 2017.
Going to get sworn in December, BMQ to follow in the new year.
Thank you


----------



## Seize

the one that runs mon-fri or whatever, for army reserves. anyone know? ontario


----------



## sarahsmom

BMQ is either run on weekends, or sometimes full-time in the summer.
Full-time in this context means 7 days a week. You may get weekends off IF your staff likes you and IF your platoon doesn't screw up.

Reg force full time BMQ is run every week (or every two weeks)and is also 7 days a week (with weekend permissions at the staff's pleasure).


----------



## Seize

paleomedic said:
			
		

> BMQ is either run on weekends, or sometimes full-time in the summer.
> Full-time in this context means 7 days a week. You may get weekends off IF your staff likes you and IF your platoon doesn't screw up.
> 
> Reg force full time BMQ is run every week (or every two weeks)and is also 7 days a week (with weekend permissions at the staff's pleasure).



I see. but what are the dates for the full time courses in 2017 ?


----------



## PuckChaser

It doesn't matter unless you've won your appeal for your medical denial based on OCD meds. There is a hundred variables on what courses are running, the only one that matters to you is getting past a swearing in ceremony.


----------



## Seize

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter unless you've won your appeal for your medical denial based on OCD meds. There is a hundred variables on what courses are running, the only one that matters to you is getting past a swearing in ceremony.


i am in the army. i am just trying to find out the dates for the 2017 full time bmq's so i can work my schedule around it.


----------



## PandemicStrange

Seize said:
			
		

> i am in the army. i am just trying to find out the dates for the 2017 full time bmq's so i can work my schedule around it.



If you're in the Reserves. Ask your COC/Orderly Room.


----------



## sarahsmom

Seize said:
			
		

> i am in the army. i am just trying to find out the dates for the 2017 full time bmq's so i can work my schedule around it.



The dates will also depend on where in Canada your reserve unit is located and how far they are wiling to send you for full time BMQ. Does your unit know about the fact that you want full-time basic? Preferably in writing since people forget things all the time.


----------



## mariomike

Seize said:
			
		

> i am in the army.



Congratulations. If you tell us which unit, we can Google their telephone number for you.


----------



## Jaiden

Is there anyone on here who will be doing their basic training on the 21 of February at Fort york? I am attending and it'll be good to know some people who will attending with me.


----------



## dkwon

I'll be at the same BMQ. I'm not in co-op, but they've grouped me in with you guys. See you there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kv-super

Hey jaiden I am  starting my co-op on the same day I'm doing my enrollment on the 16 at fork York, are you doing your training there or somewhere else? I'm doing my coop training in georgetown! Pm me! I'm so happy to see somone on here that I will be with


----------



## Renn

Im also attending on the 21st for enrollment and im doing my training in georgetown as well !


----------



## moiz

Do we get our head shaved during weekend BMQ?


----------



## George Wallace

moiz said:
			
		

> Do we get our head shaved during weekend BMQ?



No!


----------



## Griffiths

Hi Guys,

I have been checking the forums for advise on Reserves BMQ particularly full time but couldn't find anything. So my question is, for those that did the full time Reserves BMQ can anyone share with me what i should be expecting. Also what do we bring with me during BMQ/L? And after completing both BMQ/L what should i expect to happen next? By the way BMQ/L are May-Jun and then AUG-Sep and my MOC is Artillery 7th Reg. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MikeApplying

Hi all,

I have been wondering for a while what happens during the weekends during your BMQ/BMOQ. I know they work you pretty hard through the week and strictly limit your sleep. I am definitely up for the challenge, but I am wondering if the recruits get a chance to rest up on the weekends at all. Perhaps sleep till 6:30 rather than 5:30? Leave the base if they want to? I've never seen this addressed. I'm hoping for even just one day a week (Sundays?) when we aren't worked to exhaustion. Hopefully that doesn't make me sound like a lazy bones!


----------



## mariomike

MikeApplying said:
			
		

> I have been wondering for a while what happens during the weekends during your BMQ/BMOQ.



Weekends at St. Jean
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+BMQ+st+jean+weekends&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=-SYGWZbpHKSC8QfXvK2QCg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca++jean+weekends&spf=375

When can you expect weekends off in BMOQ?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/102699.0
2 pages.

BMQ Weekends  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/31164.0.html
"How do you spend your time during the weekends at BMQ Saint Jean."
6 pages.

etc...

Forces.ca
"Candidates will have restricted free time for the first four weekends, with training scheduled on Saturdays and Sundays. After this initial period, requests for leave on the weekend will be granted depending upon your training performance."


----------



## sarahsmom

The problem with sleeping in is missing breakfast. If you do, and you are past indoc (week 5) you can go to Subway and buy breakfast. If you are past indoc, you could also leave the Mega if you have a leave pass or permission to leave.
Before the end of indoc, you will be given chores, homework, station jobs, etc to keep you busy. There is a bit of latitude in the hours, but you still keep pretty much the same schedule.


----------



## George Wallace

MikeApplying

 ???  Have you read any of the many threads on these subjects?


----------



## mariomike

MikeApplying said:
			
		

> Perhaps sleep till 6:30 rather than 5:30?



A typical training day at CFLRS consists of:

a.0500 hrs: wake up;

b.0510 hrs: morning physical training;

c.0630 hrs: breakfast;

d.0700 hrs: inspection of quarters and beginning of instruction;

e.1130 hrs: lunch;

f.1230 hrs: instruction;

g.1700 hrs: dinner;

h.1800 hrs: common station jobs, personal hygiene, study period; and

i.2300 hrs: lights out.


----------



## MikeApplying

mariomike said:
			
		

> Weekends at St. Jean
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+BMQ+st+jean+weekends&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=-SYGWZbpHKSC8QfXvK2QCg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca++jean+weekends&spf=375
> 
> When can you expect weekends off in BMOQ?
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/102699.0
> 2 pages.
> 
> BMQ Weekends
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/31164.0.html
> "How do you spend your time during the weekends at BMQ Saint Jean."
> 6 pages.
> 
> etc...
> 
> Forces.ca
> "Candidates will have restricted free time for the first four weekends, with training scheduled on Saturdays and Sundays. After this initial period, requests for leave on the weekend will be granted depending upon your training performance."



Thanks very much


----------



## mariomike

MikeApplying said:
			
		

> Thanks very much



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## TheIntrepidSouthpaw10

Hello,

Does anyone know where the PRes BMQ's offered in Winnipeg are located?


----------



## Canuck10

Hello, 
First off, forgive me if this post is in the wrong place/off in any way. I did plenty of searching and didn't find what I was looking for, so: 

Has anyone here received word about summer BMQ at Meaford this year? I've heard from recruiting staff that it's supposed to begin in early June (or maybe July) but nothing beyond that. I ask because I have to finish up work, contact my employer and other personal matters but have no way to accurately tell work/family/friends when I'll actually be away. I realize this is a common complaint and my situation is not special, however I figured I'd do my best to find out what's going on given the lack of information from recruiting staff and my contact at the regiment. I fully understand that waiting is a big part of any CAF career, I just figured that some extra research couldn't hurt. 

Thanks


----------



## tyorke0

Anyone on the forum doing BMQ Land or DP1 Armoured Recce (PRes) this summer in Gagetown?
If you are (especially if your 8CH) send me a DM.


----------



## Kerosen

tyorke0 said:
			
		

> Anyone on the forum doing BMQ Land or DP1 Armoured Recce (PRes) this summer in Gagetown?
> If you are (especially if your 8CH) send me a DM.



No waiting to do mine near Montréal this summer, but i think i will be doing it this fall by w-e


----------



## canucksnation

Anyone here going to Summer BMQ from beginning of July to August in Winnipeg? if so, give me a shout!


----------



## tempurabits

Let's say you're currently in the reserve force BMQ/BMQL full time for the summer that just started yesterday...... 

1. Is there a way to drop the training now and redo it in the fall? 
Is that only possible if you injure yourself? Is there a way to redo it later or you can only leave through voluntary release and in that case you'll have to reapply and go through the whole recruiting process again? 

2. if you want to switch to do the officer route, and you have a university degree, how do you do that? what if you're currently on BMQ. Can you talk to them to drop out of bMQ and complete BMOQ instead at a later time? 

3. I know the Toronto location, you get weekends off, how come the kingston location has activities planned for all weekends so they are not allowed out? 
The joining instructions for the Kingston Location indicated the weekends there will be activities planned so they cannot leave. Does it say that for all joining instructions for all locations and in the end it depends on the instructor? 

4. The joining instructions also said you can request a leave between BMQ/ BMQL on that weekend between the course. What are the chances they will let you?

5. For BMQL which is only 2 weeks, it says you're most likely to get weekends off, but they have field training scheduled on the 2nd weekend? does that mean they will get the first weekend off?


----------



## LightFighter

You can voluntarily drop from training, your unit will most likely want to speak with you about that at some point as well. 

If you wish to go Officer, speak with your chain of command(supervisor) at your unit. Don't expect it to be a quick process though. Would have been better if you had originally applied for an officer position vice NCM. 

As for training scheduled on weekends/weekends off on your course, I can't speak to that. 

The weekend off between the two courses, there is no training scheduled for that weekend as your BMQ is over and BMQ-L has not yet started. So, chances are good it will be off. 

Getting that weekend off will depend on your course and staff. No one here can guarantee what will happen.


----------



## tempurabits

I have a few questions if someone could help

I'm wondering if, lets say you are currently on BMQ/BMQL that started yesterday.

1. Is it possible to get out of full time training and redo part time in september ?? 
Is that not possible unless its due to injury? if you want to withdraw is the only possible way voluntary release? and with that does that mean that you will have to go through recruiting process again?

2. If you want to become an officer instead, and you have a university degree, how do you do that? Should you not be on BMQ course right now since you'll need BMOQ?

3. Do the joining instructions for all reserve BMQ/BMQL state that there will be activities scheduled for weekends and they don't get weekends off? Then in the end it'll be up to your instructor? I know BMQ in toronto, but joining instructions for Kingston says activities are planned on weekends?????


----------



## tempurabits

LightFighter said:
			
		

> You can voluntarily drop from training, your unit will most likely want to speak with you about that at some point as well.
> 
> If you wish to go Officer, speak with your chain of command(supervisor) at your unit. Don't expect it to be a quick process though. Would have been better if you had originally applied for an officer position vice NCM.
> 
> As for training scheduled on weekends/weekends off on your course, I can't speak to that.
> 
> The weekend off between the two courses, there is no training scheduled for that weekend as your BMQ is over and BMQ-L has not yet started. So, chances are good it will be off.
> 
> Getting that weekend off will depend on your course and staff. No one here can guarantee what will happen.



@LightFighter but if you voluntarily drop from training, do you have to go through the recruiting process again? or can you just redo the training in the fall part time?


----------



## LightFighter

tempurabits said:
			
		

> @LightFighter but if you voluntarily drop from training, do you have to go through the recruiting process again? or can you just redo the training in the fall part time?



You are just removing yourself from the course, not the Canadian Forces.  Recruits have requested to Cease Training for various reasons and attended a future BMQ course.  How ever, if you withdrawal yourself from a future course, your time in the CF may come to an end shortly.  


Once you request through your staff that you wish to cease training; you will continue training for another 24 hours, and the staff will confirm this is what you want, than start the process to RTU you. 

If you remove yourself from training, your unit may not be too happy it, and will discuss it with you. As well they will want to know your reasons and why it wasn't brought up before you attended the course(unless of course something happened while you were on course without warning).


----------



## SRidders

By removing yourself from a course you basically took the spot of a recruit who could have gone on the course instead of you. This is one less member BMQ qualified. 

It also shows a certain level of uncertainty which will impact your CoC's opinion of your dedication to the unit. They'll then have to question if you will do the same thing in the future. If the reason is medical or a personal family issue, they might understand. However, if it is because of preference, they will not be happy. 

All members, NCM or Officers, have to do BMQ. BMQ for the reserves is the same for all members. So doing BMQ as an NCM will be the same as for an Officer. BMOQ is a different course done at a different time. 

I'll give you the same advice that was given me; get your qualifications done as soon as you can. Also, weekend BMQ is hard than full-time summer BMQ for the simple reason that you have so much time between training weekends that you will have some knowledge loss from weekend to weekend. 

Concentrate on the course, complete it, and don't worry about weekends off. If you get weekends off, great; just don't plan on it. 

As for going Officer, that is totally up to your unit. Talk to your CoC and see what their process is.


----------



## SashaQ

Anyone else going for the Fall 2017 BMQ in the Toronto/GTA area?

I joined up on this website when I initially started my recruitment process at the CF. However, as we know, it is a 'hurry up and wait!' sort of experience for some, and I was one of those lucky few.

I started to update my profile on this site but then gave up after some time. Then one day when I received the good news that everything was in order and I would be getting sworn in! Now that is done, I am looking forward (a little apprehensively) to the Fall 2017 BMQ.  :nod: It still feels so surreal!


----------



## SashaQ

Fall 2017 BMQ in Ontario (Toronto/GTA) anyone?  8)


----------



## tempurabits

SashaQ said:
			
		

> Fall 2017 BMQ in Ontario (Toronto/GTA) anyone?  8)



Did you get your schedule yet for toronto bmq weekends ? if so do you mind sharing which are the training weekends ??


----------



## SashaQ

tempurabits said:
			
		

> Did you get your schedule yet for toronto bmq weekends ? if so do you mind sharing which are the training weekends ??



Hi, I got the schedule but I am not doing it in Toronto anymore.


----------



## JustinL

Hi,

Does anyone know if weekend BMQ for reserves run through Christmas and the New year? I've been trying to get an answer in order to book plane tickets. Will there be specific dates during the holiday season in which BMQ will be guaranteed NOT to run?
Thanks!


----------



## mariomike

JustinL said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if weekend BMQ for reserves run through Christmas and the New year?



Original Post of this discussion,


			
				Skeatah33 said:
			
		

> We have a 4 week break over the Christmas holidays,


----------



## JustinL

mariomike said:
			
		

> Original Post of this discussion,



Thanks for the quick reply. The reason I asked is because I had my enrollment ceremony today and one of the guys in charge said the weekend is off only if the holiday falls on a weekend, otherwise it's not. This contradicted what I've been reading on the forums so I was wondering if the break varies by location (I'm at 32 CBG) or if there is a "general" break that applies to all BMQs


----------



## mariomike

JustinL said:
			
		

> Thanks for the quick reply.



You are welcome. Good luck.  

_As always,_  your reserve unit is your most trusted source of information.


----------

